# Reflections On Growing Older



## Aquarius (Aug 30, 2016)

*The Seasons Of Our Life

*



​​The world around us is a mirror of what happens to us on the inner plane of life. And just like our planet in its seemingly endless succession of cycles of rebirth and death moves through the season of spring, summer, autumn and winter, our lives are subject to the same process. Old age is the human winter, but I know that every winter on all levels of life is followed by a new spring, which brings to our world the Universe’s gifts of resurrection, rebirth and renewal of all life’s forces. So I cannot say that the thought of old age disturbed me unduly. When we leave our physical bodies behind and return to the world of spirit, our true home, we are resurrected and reborn there into an existence of a different kind and new learning. What could be better?

Yet, now the winter of my life has arrived, I have to admit it has caught me a bit by surprise. What’s happened and how did I get here so fast? Where have the years and my youth gone? I remember seeing older people earlier in my life and thinking they were years ahead of me. The present season of my life was so far off that I could not imagine what it would be like. I was unprepared for the aches and pains that creep up on you with increasing age. I had not bargained for losing much of my strength and with it the ability and willingness to do the things I never got round to earlier in life. There is no way of telling how long this particular season will last for me, but it’s good to know that when its end comes for each one of us, our lives will by no means be over. I am sure you know exactly what I mean. New adventures and learning will be waiting for all of us in the world of spirit, our true home. Now, there’s an exciting thought for you. 

If you have not yet reached the winter of your life, take it from me that it will catch up with you surprisingly quickly. Therefore, whatever it is still would like to accomplish, get on with it and do it. Do not procrastinate and put things off any longer. Earth life has a dreamlike quality and goes by amazingly fast. Do what you can today, as you can never be sure when you will be called home. In any case, there is no promise for any one of us that we shall experience as many seasons of life as others. That too is okay with me. Live for today and say all the things you want to tell your loved ones while there still is time. It will help them to appreciate and love you even more for yourself and not only for the things you have done for them over the years and what you will be leaving behind

Life is a gift from the Universe to everybody on the Earth plane, and the way we conduct ours can be made into our gift to those who follow in our footsteps, as well as ourselves and our world. We are here to make our stay and theirs as pleasant as we can, but living modestly and in a manner that cares for and nurtures Mother Earth, rather contributing to the general robbing and plundering her precious resources. Wise ones leave this plane of life in as good a state as possible because they are aware that if, in one of their coming lifetimes, they will be required to return to this existence, they will come as their own descendants – probably without being consciously aware that this is the case. 

These wise ones appreciate that in one of their previous lifetimes they themselves could have been the people they used to think of as their great-grandparents and those who came before them. What an amazing thought! It puts quite a different slant on genealogy, don’t you think? Should further lifetimes on the Earth be required by any of us, by acting in positive and constructive ways now we can do our share of ensuring that we find a planet that has recovered from the ravages of humankind’s greed.

Today is the oldest I have ever been and when I am honest with myself, I have to admit that I do have some regrets. Mostly they are about the things I wish I had not done, but also those I should have done and somehow did not get round to. I comfort myself that this is balanced by the many things I did well and am glad about. When you take stock of your life, you may find the same. No matter what age you presently are, it is likely that the winter of your own life will sneak up on you in no time at all. So make the most of every day the Universe grants you and enjoy what it brings you as much as you can. Don’t forget to have some fun and be content with whatever experiences come your way. The acceptance that all of them in the final analysis serve a wise and higher purpose can turn each day into a good one. 

Live healthily and remind yourself every so often that nothing in our present existence truly belongs to any of us. Only what we are has power and value and not the things we have acquired. A happy and loving heart and a peaceful accepting mind are the only wealth in this life that is worth acquiring and not pieces of gold and silver. The riches of our spirit and soul are ours to keep, as they are the only things we are allowed to take with us into Eternity. All the rest stays behind and inevitably has to go to someone else. Therefore, whatever goodness is in you and your life at any given time, make a special effort to share it with those around you. It’s not what we gather in material possessions, but that which we scatter that reveals the quality of our character and our life.

Our physical bodies are masterpieces of precision engineering, which are part of Mother Earth and belong to her. We are responsible for them, their maintenance and wellbeing. Each one is a means of transport that takes us through one lifetime on the Earth plane. At its beginning a new one is entrusted into our care, which should be returned to the Earth at its end in as good a condition as possible. Of far greater importance however is the dweller inside these vehicles, our spirit and soul. 

The same as all other earthly things our physical bodies are easily hurt and damaged. Frequently they are in need of repairing and eventually have to perish when they have reached the end of their usefulness. In contrast to this the indwelling spirit and soul are immortal and eternal. They move on and will never perish. The degree of consciousness they have reached at the time of leaving their outer shell behind, is imprinted into each one of its cells and atoms, which are reabsorbed into those of Mother Earth. They fully become part of her again and can then be recycled. When one of us evolves, our whole planet does the same. This is how we are helping each other move ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Having patiently and lovingly put up with our ignorant and unruly human behaviour for many lifetimes, isn’t that what our planet richly deserves? 

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 31, 2016)

*Reflections On Growing Older - Part A*

*Drinking From The Eternal Fountain Of Youth

*



​To me, growing older is the greatest gift that life has to bestow upon any of its children. In my view, it is not something to be afraid of, but to be looked forward to, relished and enjoyed, when it slowly but surely sneaks up on you. As the years moved by and the older I grew, the more my perspective of my life changed. One of the most enjoyable aspects of this part of my life is that with my ever increasing understanding of the spiritual background of life, many issues that once seemed all-important with the passing of time have simply fallen by the wayside. ​​ 
It’s interesting to reflect a bit on those that once threatened to burn me up and swallow me whole around age 29 1/2, the time of my first Saturn Return,  40 to 45 Uranus Opposition, and 59 Second Saturn Return. You can read more about these landmarks in the evolutionary cycle of life by following the link at the end of this chapter. Having lived through the experiences the earlier parts of my life brought me, drawn the learning from them and having written about it, none of them are now of any consequence for me. This has set me free to make the most of what the experience of old age is bringing in rich measure. In my view that is the way it should be for all of us, although frequently it is not.

Having reached this time of life, any wisdom we gained is a reward for battling our way, as best we knew how to, through the many obstacles and hardships that are inevitable on our pathway through our present lifetime. I wish I had known then that no life can be without them, as otherwise we would not learn anything and grow. My situation eased considerably when I discovered that if we want help to come to us, we need to ask for it. God and the Angels can only draw closer when we reach out for their helping hands. I live in hope that this will also make my passage back into the world of light, our true home, an easier one when my time for it has come. The earlier in life one begins to live in this consciousness, the better and more effective that particular journey is bound to be. 

I now no longer have any qualms acting out the real me and fully being the person I always wanted to be. When I look into the mirror, sometimes I am astonished at how young I still look. Yet, there are also times when I seem to look and feel a million years old. Never mind, I tell myself, that’s probably because I am. I am sure you know exactly what I mean. Most of the time, however, I feel amazingly young inside this body of mine, younger than I ever did before in my present lifetime. This must have something to do with the fact that having experienced difficult times – having reached my age, who hasn’t? – one gets more in touch with one’s immortal and ageless spirit and soul. 

As the years slipped by, equipped with the learning I was finding along my way, life gradually became much easier in so many ways. But most of all I enjoy the knowledge that it is not death that looms ahead when we leave our physical bodies behind, but a rebirth and release into our true home, where loved ones are waiting for us. I think it will make a big difference to our relationships when we all stand before each other in our true roles as children of the Great Father/Mother of a all life and siblings in the vast family of all life, rather than as grandparents, parents and children. I hope that under these conditions proper reconciliation, wherever it is still missing, will be possible and the chains and shackles of Karma between us dissolved once and for all.

There is no need to envy anyone their youth or any other part of their lives. I certainly don’t wish for any season of mine to return. Once more round  in this particular lifetime is enough for me. It’s not been an easy ride and I am glad to have got as far as where I presently am. I don’t know whether some people have less gray hair or flatter bellies because that’s not the kind of thing I pay attention to. To me, the most important part of anyone, including myself, is the spirit and soul that dwells in a physical body. If that’s a good one, nothing else is of any importance to me. Take it from me, the wisdom one gains richly makes up for the physical aging process, which in any case can be greatly influenced by an increasingly positive attitude towards life. I can tell you from first hand experience that in truth, growing older is very much a state of mind. 

As my life progressed and with more understanding of my own needs, I became kinder to myself and less critical. I learnt to be my own best friend instead of my worst enemy. And that, as you may know, is by no means an easy task! I do not feel the need to overindulge in things like biscuits or chocolate. Over the years I have found that I no longer need such things as much as I did in my younger days. These days I prefer to treat myself regularly to cut flowers, candles and aromatherapy. 

Sure, over the years my heart has been broken many times. Nietzsche was right when he said: ‘That which does not kill us makes us stronger.’ It’s good to know first hand that the experiences of the really do make us stronger, because they have taught us that life goes on and that there is always a way forward, no matter what may ever befall us. It is true that one’s heart bleeds and one’s soul weeps over the loss of loved ones, or when one has to witness the suffering that is at times inflicted upon humans and animals alike, but it is a great comfort to know that life is eternal and will always continue for all of us.  And I thank the goodness of life for having taught me that from broken hearts and endured pain inner strength, understanding and compassion grow. 

One of my many blessings is that, in spite of the fact that I have already spent a long time on the Earth plane, I do not yet have that much grey hair. Oh yes, there are wrinkles on my face and some of them are definitely getting deeper. But so what? They will only last for as long as I need this body – then I will hand it back and be free – free – free!!! 

I shall take to my spiritual wings and I will be able to visit all the wonderful places round the world I never got to see during this lifetime. Just imagine, I shall do so without lugging a physical body around and having to care for it, which takes up an incredibly long part of each day. Never again will I have to carry a suitcase or wait in overcrowded airport lounges and endure screaming children running wild. I will think of a beautiful place and shall instantly be there. Now, isn’t that so much better than all the travelling hassle one has these days on the physical plane?

Most of all I enjoy getting older because I know that I am eternal being of light who can never die and that when my time has come for handing my physical body back to Mother Earth, I will return into my true home – the world of spirit, to rest and recuperate. Having done so, the greater freedom of the spirit world will be waiting for me and it will be possible for me to study any subject I care to name. I shall want to do all the things that of necessity had to be neglected during my present lifetime, for example learning to play a musical instrument, maybe several, and singing in a choir. If I’m good enough I might be invited by the Angels to join them. Who knows? Ah, endless possibilities, dear friends! Who would begrudge being so much closer to all of that, as one gets older?

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Astro Files – Astrological Landmarks’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 1, 2016)

*Reflections On Growing Older – Part B*

*The Homecoming

*





‘If I knew I had to die tomorrow, I would still plant an apple tree today,’ Martin Luther wrote. The fruits we harvest from the tree of our life during this lifetime are the seeds of what we planted in others. It is never too late to start planting good seeds, especially if many of the apples on the tree of our present lifetime seemed to be either rotten or riddled by worms. The age of our physical body does not matter one bit. It is never too late for turning our destiny round and making a fresh start, no matter what age we have reached. ​​ 
After all, it’s only our physical body that grows older, so why should its age have anything to do with the age of our soul and spirit? They are immortal, unborn and, therefore, have no age. They are eternally young and cannot die – time and ageless, they know no boundaries or limits. Time is part of the illusion of our temporary and fleeting earthly existence, and does not exist anywhere else.

Taking pleasure in the thought of growing older with me is not, I assure you, a way of wishing my present lifetime away. Far from it! But, as the knowledge that there truly is no death sinks ever deeper into my consciousness, I share the feelings of Chiron, the wounded healer, when he finally regained his immortality by coming home into the awareness of his true nature and relationship with God. It’s his joy I feel and strengthened by my inner understanding, like Chiron, I would not dream of turning away from Earth life and its responsibilities. 

Quite the opposite is true. The wisdom I am finding along the way gives me, like it once must have done for Chiron, the strength to tackle whatever may come my way with renewed vigour. This is because now my consciousness rests securely in the knowledge that all life, including my own, rests safely in my Divine parents’ hands and that, no matter what may ever befall me, my world and I will always be safe. In this understanding all my fears slowly dissolve, especially the one of death and this sets me free to attend diligently to all my karmic duties and obligations. Learning to love all life God’s way, totally and unconditionally, enables me to make extra special efforts at resolving and healing even the most difficult and traumatic ones of my relationships.

Appreciating that everything that ever happened to me was provided by the great wisdom of my Creator helps me to enjoy my earthly existence and live it more fully. I revel in the knowledge of God’s unlimited power, omnipotence and omniscience, as the only one who truly knows the needs of all children of the Earth, to help each one through their own experiences to learn and grow into spiritual maturity. All this makes the prospect of more lifetimes on the Earth plane, should I require them, an enjoyable one.

White Eagle in one of the Lodge’s Monday Thoughts on 18.2.2013 had this to say about eternal youth: ‘Great cycles come and pass, time and time again like night and day. A great cosmic night follows each great cosmic day. To help you become more patient, try to get away from the limitation of time, do not think in terms of years. There are those who say to us, your guides in the world of light: ‘Oh, I am getting old!’ Bless their hearts. All eternity lies before them. Can you imagine life pulsating on and on? If you get the realism and the vibration of this in the heart of your being, weariness or death will be unknown to you. You undergo transmutations but never death. That is the secret of eternal youth for Master souls.’
 
It’s the heart
Afraid of breaking that never learns to dance;
It’s the dream
Afraid of waking that never takes a chance;
It’s the one
Who won’t be taken that cannot seem to give;
And the soul
Afraid of dying that never learns to live.

From ‘The Rose’
Amanda McBroom

Recommended Reading: 
​


[*=center]‘Chiron – The Wounded Healer’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 4, 2016)

*Reflections On Growing Older - **Part C*

*Looking At The Bright Side





*
​Fed up and disenchanted with himself and his life and feeling thoroughly sorry for himself, a man was sitting in his study. After a moment or two of contemplation, he picked up a pen and started to write: ‘I had surgery last year during which my gall bladder was removed. Because of the operation I had to stay in bed for a long time. I was approaching the age of sixty in the same year and was disappointed that after having spent thirty years of my life in a publishing company and done well for them, I was asked to retire to make room for a younger person. This meant giving up my favourite job. During that year my father died and my son failed his medical exam, because he had been involved in a car accident and spent several days in a hospital bed with a cast on his foot. The car was a write-off. Ah, what a miserable year!’

If only the man had known that he was going through his second Saturn return, and that with it the time had come for clearing out the things that were no longer of any use in his life. Be that as it may, later that day his wife came to see him and found him looking sad and lost in thought. For some time she had been watching how he was sinking ever deeper into a mood of despondency and depression. Standing behind him she read his notes. An idea came to her and she silently left the room. But after a while she returned with a sheet of paper, which she placed by the side of what her husband’s notes.

The woman had recently consulted the Great Mother of all life, the wise one within her, and asked: ‘What can I do to help my husband?’ It was the Mother’s love and wisdom that guided the wife’s hand and thoughts when she wrote:

‘Last year I finally got rid of a gall bladder that had caused me many years of discomfort and pain. In the same year I turned sixty-five. I am of sound health and having retired from my job, I can now use more of my time to compose the master novels I have always dreamed I would write one day. They are going to be stories that have purpose and meaning, because I am now much more focussed and at peace.

‘After having lived to the ripe old age of ninety-five without needing to depend on others or suffering from any serious illnesses, in that same year my father passed into the world of light. Reunited with my mother, he is sure to be exploring his new home now and enjoying its greater freedom. I look forward to seeing them again in due course. If I last as long as my father did, I have another thirty-five years before me. It’s up to me whether I spend them unhappily dwelling on the things that once were, or whether I make them into the most happy and creative time of my life.

‘It is true, it was also the year my car was a complete write-off. However, the main thing is that our son is alive and has survived the accident without disabilities. All in all, I think the year passed well and when looked at in the right way, it has brought many blessings into my life, for which I give thanks and praise to the Highest.’

The ability to see the bright side of all our experiences is one of the finest and rewarding art forms Earth life has to offer. And if we but take a closer look at our lives, there is always something to be thankful for. Being grateful for the many gifts the Universe bestows upon us at any given moment fills our whole being with a sense of fulfilment, happiness and the goodness of life.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Age 58/59 – The Second Saturn Return’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 5, 2016)

*A Matter Of Perception






*
​ A blind boy with a hat by his feet was sitting on the steps of a building.  A sign by the side of the hat said: ‘I am blind, please help.’  A man who was walking by noticed how very little there were in the hat, so he took some coins from his pocket and dropped them into the hat. Pausing for a moment, he took the sign, turned it round, wrote something on it and then placed it so that anyone who passed by could see what was written. 

To the boy’s amazement, it didn’t take long until his hat began to fill up, as now lots more people were putting something into it. The same afternoon the man who had changed the words came to see how things were going. The boy recognised the man’s footsteps and asked: ‘Are you the one who changed my sign this morning?’ 

‘Yes,’ replied the man.

‘What did you write?’ asked the boy.

‘I wrote nothing but the truth,’ came the reply. ‘All I did was to express your worlds in a different manner, so that your sign now reads: “Today is a beautiful day, but I cannot see it.”’

Both signs told people that the boy was blind. While the first version simply stated that the boy was blind, the second one reminded those walking past how lucky they were to have their eyesight. Not surprisingly, the second sign was more effective. 

All of us could do with being more aware of and thankful for the gifts the Universe bestows upon us day by day. Giving thanks and praise for them helps us to become more creative and innovative in our thinking, because we then perceive our world and everything in it in more positive ways than before. And even if life sometimes gives us a hundred reasons for crying, it’s worth our while to make an effort at remembering that at the same time we also have a thousand reasons for giving thanks and for showing this to our world by smiling.  

So, let’s face the past without regrets and handle the present with confidence. Trusting the love and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life to send us at all times exactly what we need – though not necessarily what we want – with each passing day increases our ability to face the future without fear.  And the more our faith increases, the more our fears decrease and dissolve. 
 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 6, 2016)

*A Lesson Of Value*​​Do you know what I would do, if I could live my life all over again? I would go to bed when I am sick, instead of pretending the Earth would go to pieces and my family would not survive without me. I would burn my most precious candles before they melted in storage. I would talk less and listen more. I would invite friends to dinner, even if our carpet were stained and our sofa old and faded. 

I would take the time to listen to my grandfather ramblings about his youth. I would share more of the responsibilities my husband carries and expect him to be interested in mine. I would not insist that the car windows should be closed on a warm day because my hair had just been done. I would sit on a lawn without minding grass stains. I would laugh and cry less while watching television and more by observing the world around me. I would not buy anything merely because it is practical, does not get dirty too easily or is guaranteed to last a lifetime. 

Instead of wishing away nine months of pregnancy, I would cherish every moment and treasure taking part in the miracle inside me. I would be proud to be a woman and feel honoured that one of God’s greatest mysteries was being created through me. I would no longer call my monthly cycle ‘the curse’, because I now know that it is a precious part of the great wisdom without which the wonder and miracle of God’s most beautiful gifts to humankind could not be given. If one of my children wanted to give me a kiss, I would not say: ‘Later. Now get washed and ready for dinner.’ I would use the words ‘I love you’ and ‘I’m sorry’ much more frequently. But mostly, when I come into my next lifetime, I shall seize every minute and take note of what’s happening inside and around me.

I shall not sweat over small things and worry about who does not like me, who has more than I have and who should be doing what. I shall cherish the relationships with those who love me. And I shall reflect frequently on what God *has* blessed me with and what I can do each day to create good health on all levels of my being, mentally, physically, emotionally and most of all spiritually. I shall treasure the good things of earthly life while I am there, be grateful for them and give thanks to our Father/Mother Creator for all their gifts. I am going to make the most of everything that has been given to me before this lifetime ends.

The above was written when my physical body was dying from cancer. Now that I have been in the world of spirit for some time, my message to you is: ‘Do not be afraid of death. I came to the other side and thought: ‘Why, there is nothing to it. I did not feel anything. Apart from being no longer in pain, I do not feel any different. I am still the same I was in earthly life.’ 

It’s really beautiful here, too. Everything I loved and treasured on the other side, I also have with me here. All the loved ones that ever left me and even the pets I lost are now with me. Had I known all that, I would not have been afraid of death or even illness. Who knows? Without fear my body may never have developed cancer. And when the Angel comes to take me home, I shall get hold of its hand happily and contentedly, knowing that I shall always be taken care of, wherever my destiny my wish to take me one of these days.

And by the way, do not believe it when anyone says to you that we come into Earth life with nothing and that we leave it in the same state. Take it from me: that is just not true. We are a spirit and soul, we are consciousness and that is what we bring with us into each new lifetime on the Earth. The learning we there draw from all our experiences help our consciousness to grow and expand. At the end of each one of our lifetimes we take with us into Eternity the sum total of everything we have learnt up to that moment. We bring it with us into every next earthly sojourn where it supports and sustains us.

No experience is ever wasted and my advice to you is: look for what you can learn from everything that is in your life. Make an effort to absorb the lessons life sends you, as that is the only way to grow and evolve. Know that everything serves a higher purpose, although it is often quite hard to recognise what that should be, it is always there. And do not forget to give thanks often for the wisdom and love of the Great Father/Mother of all life, our true parents. Thank them for creating you and allowing you to take part in earthly life, so that you may grow and mature into spiritual adulthood. 

These are some of the things my most recent earthly lifetime has taught me. In all Eternity the learning I have found shall be mine. Because of it I shall be able to cope much better with earthly life next time round than during all previous occasions. This message is coming to you because I wish to share my learning with those who are still on your side of the veil, in the hope that it will help them in some way. God bless each one of you. See you around in the world of light one of these days.

Your loving sister in spirit,
Erma Bombeck
Edited by Aquarius


From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 8, 2016)

*We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants*
​ 
What a lot of pious talk there is on the Earth plane about the need for leaving our world in a fit state for our children and children’s children, but as always there is a great deal more to this issue than meets the eye. I agree that it is the highest time that we all get our act together and do our share of taking better care of our beautiful planet. After all, the main purpose of our earthly existence is that, hand in hand with God and the Angels, when the time for doing so has come, we should learn how to make our world into a better and more peaceful place, not just for humankind but for all its lifeforms. The way I perceive the matter is that this is just as necessary for us ourselves as it is for those who come through us, our children, and everybody else who will ever walk behind us. 

Let me explain. As you know by now, I do not share the view that life is a one-off thing. I do believe – nay, more than that, I know – that each one of us has been before, not just once or twice but a great many times. Each one of us is placed in earthly life to grow and evolve, in the course of many lifetimes, from spiritual infancy, toddlerhood and adolescence into adulthood. Until our earthly development is complete and we have reached this goal, we reappear however many lifetimes this may take for each individual spirit and soul. Each reincarnation into Earth life brings fresh opportunities for paying some of the debts we incurred in previous lifetimes, as well as creating new ones. In some of our lifetimes we reincarnate as a woman and on other occasions as a man. As we move along, we make many mistakes. This too is good and right, as all the while we are learning something from our experiences, our consciousness expands and we grow a little bit more in wisdom and understanding. 

And how about this for a mind-boggling conundrum? In truth we are constantly playing the role of our own forebears and in case our curriculum requires further lifetimes on the Earth, on each occasion we shall return as one of our own descendants. And unless we take an active part in blessing and healing our world now, in each future lifetime we shall be newly confronted with the mess we ourselves once helped to make of our planet and left behind unchanged in previous lifetimes. 

Let’s take a moment and join those who are in search of their roots. This takes us into the innermost core of life and the moment of our creation, when our spirit first came forth as a seed in the form of a thought from the heart-mind of God. One can only marvel at what has become of us in the meantime. There is no doubt in my mind that the person we are at present is the result of everything that happened to us from that moment onwards. All of it has been helping us towards growing ever more into the conscious awareness of our roots and origin as children of the Divine. Yet, in spite of the fact that on the outer level of life during each lifetime we appeared in a different guise, on the inner plane we remained the same. One cannot help marvelling that you were always you and I was me, and that is what we shall be forever.

Should our evolutionary program demand further sojourns through earthly life, we shall be appearing as the offspring of the one we presently are. Therefore, it stands to reason that any improvements we now make to our character and also our world are as much on behalf of ourselves as of our children’s children. This highlights the urgency of seriously getting to work on ourselves as well as finding satisfactory solutions for the issues that to this day are facing us and our world.

We live in extraordinary times of Mother Earth’s transformation and the homecoming of our race into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and our own. And so it is not surprising that many are feeling the urge of finding and reconnecting with their roots. For a long time we keep on reincarnating through the same family groups. But eventually we reach the point when we have become sufficiently evolved for the superconscious faculties of our nature begin to unfold and our inner and outer horizons start to broaden. And so, with the help of the wise ones in charge of us, we decide to be born into other cultures and civilisations, to become familiar with their customs, outlook on life and religious/spiritual aspirations. 

For these souls it would be futile to search for their origins on the outer level of life. They know that everybody’s true roots belong to the inner dimensions and therefore can only be found through journeying inwards. In this way we reconnect with our Highest or God Self, and through this becoming aware of our oneness with God and all life.

In contrast to them, young and inexperienced souls during their early lifetimes on the Earth plane are likely to misinterpret any of the promptings they receive from their inner being. They cannot help themselves because so far their earthly self has not yet discovered that there is such a thing as a spirit and a soul as well as an inner home, and that they too have these things. This is why one finds people in many countries of our world who are busily digging in the archives of earthly life for their roots. More highly evolved souls smile at their efforts. They can see no point in the ordinary type of genealogical research, because they are already consciously walking the highway that takes all of us together up the spiritual mountain and eventually – each one on their own – home into the final reunion with God. 

Now that you are aware that you have been your own ancestor, I would like to challenge you to take a good look at your family tree. When you consider the ancestral line-up in front of you, bear in mind that in some of your lifetimes you yourself could either have been an eminent person or a particularly ill-fated and unfortunate one. Should you be in danger of shedding crocodile tears and feeling your heart melting with compassion for those through whose line you reincarnated, and before your ego swells with pride for having come through such an illustrious family, think of the part you must have played in its saga. 

It is necessary to find forgiveness and feel compassion for ourselves and the many ordeals each one of us has to work their way through on their way to becoming the one we are today. To provide humankind with a well balanced educational program, it is for wise higher purposes that all human souls occasionally require lifetimes on the Earth plane when wretchedly difficult and traumatic situations have to be coped with. But we can trust the Universe’s wisdom and love that it will see to it that such times are balanced by successful, prosperous and happy ones. 

Understanding this, each one of us, without exception, has every reason to rejoice and be thankful for all our own experiences and everybody else’s. The time has come for making our peace and praising the Highest for the gift of life, for guiding and protecting us and keeping us safe by day and by night, and the many things it is constantly providing for each one of us. And that undoubtedly will continue forever.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Gratitude’ 
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sins Of The Fathers – Graven Images’ 
[*=center]‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
[*=center]‘Karma In Families’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 9, 2016)

*Age 58/59 – Second Saturn Return*
​ The second Saturn Return is complete at around age 58/59. At the end of each period of 29 1/2 years, Saturn returns to the same position it occupied in our birthchart, at the moment of our birth. Each Saturn return marks the end of a phase in our inner maturing process. By the time the first one is complete, usually the set of inner and outer defences a personality has built for itself stretches over all areas of its mundane life. Saturn returns can either be times of high achievement or of frustration and disappointments. This varies from one individual to another, depending on the amount of work one has done on personal development and growth.

As ever, awareness is the key to a positive outcome of these events. Those who do not yet understand what is currently moving through their lives in my view are missing valuable opportunities for preparing themselves. And when, as a result, their Saturn Return takes them by surprise, they can be in for rather an uncomfortable and unpleasant time. However, if you are one of those fortunate ones who know what is at stake, you can roll up your sleeves and get to work.

For everybody Saturn returns are times for taking stock of our lives and for getting ready to clear away that which no longer supports our soul growth. What have we done with our lives thus far? Are we satisfied with the progress we have made? If not, clearly the time has come for making some profound changes in our attitude to life and our lifestyle. Clearing out and making the changes that have become necessary in one’s life is always a daunting prospect, as I know that only too well from my own experiences. May the following two items bring a measure of comfort and encouragement to all who are presently facing such situations.
*
Risks

*The human soul does not like changes
And is afraid of parting with people and places
That have long outlived their usefulness in its life.
Changes are risky and scary,
But very necessary on our pathway
Back into the light of our true being.
From time to time, we need to
Review and transform our approach to and perception of life;
Let go of deeply ingrained negative thinking and behaviour patterns,
Old prejudices and false beliefs
About ourselves, each other and our world.

Although at times we all act like small frightened children,
Let’s take a few chances!
So what, if to laugh is to risk appearing foolish;
To weep is to risk seeming to be sentimental;
To reach out for another is to risk involvement;
To expose one’s feelings is to risk revealing one’s True Self;
To hope is to risk despair;
To try is to risk failure;
To live is to risk dying?

Risks have to be taken,
And the greatest hazard in life is to risk nothing.
The one who risks nothing,
Does nothing, has nothing and is nothing.
Souls who hope that in this way they can avoid
The suffering and sorrows of this world are mistaken;
They too are a necessary part of human growth.
The only thing one can hope to achieve that way is
To avoid precious opportunities for
Learning, changing, growing, loving and living.

Souls who remain enslaved and enchained
By their own false beliefs, rigid prejudices and opinions,
Forfeit the only freedom we truly have, namely
The spiritual freedom to follow our heart;
To think and believe what our inner Self tells us is true;
To have the courage to act upon the knowledge
That we have come from love and that love alone can show us the way
Home into what we always have been: spirit and soul.

Only those who are willing to take the risk
Of loving the way God loves us,
Unconditionally and wisely,
Can truly be free.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius 2007

* * *

*The Edge
*
 ‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They said: ‘We are afraid.’
‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They came . . .
He pushed them . . .
And they flew.

Guillaume Apollinaire 1880 – 1918
French poet, playwright, short story writer, novelist and art critic

Come to the edge.
We might fall.
Come to the edge.
It’s too high!

Come to the edge!
And they came.
And we pushed.
And they flew.

Christopher Logue 1926 – 2011
English poet associated with the British Poetry Revival

Recommended Reading:


‘Age 58/59 – The Second Saturn Return’
 
From ‘The Astro Files – Astrological Landmarks’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 10, 2016)

*Saturn As The Teacher And Rewarder*
​ 
Old age is ruled by Saturn and the eighties are particularly strongly under the influence of its energies. If we live long enough, there will be a third Saturn Return around the age of 88 1/2 years. That too undoubtedly can become a time for high achievements for anyone who has laid the foundations of their life the right, i.e. spiritual way.

From the very beginning, our Creator has known the unruly nature of Its children of the Earth much better than any of us could possibly do. That is why, in Its great love and wisdom, It decreed long before life on the Earth plane began that on every soul’s way back home into its true nature Saturn, the planet of Karma, should stand guard. This planet has always played a vital part in the spiritual development of our race, but for a very long time we had to remain unaware of the planet’s true role in our lives. Throughout the whole of our evolution thus far, every soul has always been subject to Saturn’s cast-iron rule. During past ages this planet had acquired the unsavoury reputation for being the great malefactor of humankind. But, at the dawning of the Age of Aquarius, at long last it is revealing its hidden face as one of the most significant benefactors of humankind.

Aquarius is co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus, and it is significant that Saturn, the planet of Karma, is named first. The attributes of both rulers of this sign are of greater importance to us now than they have ever been before, in particular those of Saturn. They are the gateway through which each one of us must pass before we can ever hope to be released into the spiritual self-determination and independence that are the promise of the Aquarian Age.

To see how we are performing, the Angels and the Lords of Karma are at all times watching us and our world closely. That is why the Bible tells us: ‘God has given his Angels charge over thee, lest thou fall or dash thy foot against a stone.’ They never leave us; unseen and for a very long time without as much as a word of acknowledgement of thanks by us they stand by us in total and unconditional love, expecting nothing in return. Through thick and through thin they are there, ever ready to help. When one of us falls by the wayside, as we all frequently do, they provide our soul with renewed strength, courage and hope to start all over again, with the new premise and equipped with the understanding they have brought us.

To eventually gain full access to its Divine attributes and powers and being allowed their unrestricted use is every soul’s birthright. First we need to become aware of them on the Earth plane. Then we need to take possession of them and learn how to use them, until we can prove to the silent watching ones that we are capable of doing so, no longer for selfish purposes and self-glorification, but for the highest good of the whole of our world. To this end every soul, without exception, must walk through the Saturnian gate alone. It consists of ever more severe tests and trials to assess the degree of spiritual maturity we have reached at any given time.

Saturn is a symbolism for the stern teacher aspect of God; its final aim is to lead each one of us back into the awareness of our true nature as a soul and spirit on its way home into the conscious oneness with our Highest Self or God Self. Saturn is old Father Time who teaches us through time itself, in the course of a great many lifetimes. From the beginning it has been trying to teach every human soul the qualities of self-mastery and self-discipline; they are the only passport that can release it into the freedom all human souls have been seeking since the moment of their creation.

To find it, every soul must undergo its own tests and trials on the Earth plane. Such experiences are necessary to put us back in touch with our spirit and soul and to teach us how to focus once more on our true reality and our true nature. In short, they spiritualise us and help us to grow into better people. The Universe is constantly pushing each one of us to our limits to find out how far we have got with the development of our character and what degree of spiritual maturity we have reached. Humankind’s final evolutionary goal is to accomplish the perfection that is in our Creator. In this sense perfection means wholeness and full integration of all the qualities and aspects of our true parents, Father/Mother God, which each one of us contains in seed form.

For human souls Saturn symbolises the stern and undeviating celestial schoolmaster, whose justice is perfect. Carefully paying attention to this planet’s lessons has never been as important and as worthwhile as it is now. Wherever its energies are involved everything has to be right and must be done for real. As established in other parts of the jottings, life on Earth is a school and our present existence is part of the great University of all life, on all its levels. Although things can sometimes be fudged on the earthly plane, spiritually this is impossible and no soul will ever be allowed to get away with faking anything.

Part of Saturn’s poor reputation is that a lot of fear is connected with all contacts with this planet. But, during this phase of our evolution we can no longer afford to shy away from them; we are here to overcome each one of them, but how? First, we need a better understanding of them. So, why are we afraid? Well, the same as everything else, our fears once served a useful purpose. Everything that is in this life is a gift from God; our fears are no exception. They too were given to us for good purpose and wise reasons, namely to protect us.

During the first stage of our evolution we were pure spirit; we came from love and were nothing but just that. Evil and fear were unknown to us then. Fear was added to the world of our feelings to act as a deterrent and also as our teacher. For example, nature protects us this way from doing crazy things, like jumping from high buildings without a parachute. That’s why we feel fear in such situations. All our fears initially protected us from venturing into areas of life we were unready for. Having reached spiritual maturity, we are increasingly guided by our inner teacher, the time has come for shedding all our fears, as they are now posing a serious threat to our continued spiritual unfoldment.

I do not know how it is for you, but I find it difficult to discern whether the fear of God or of death or of life itself is the strongest one in me. All of them have their roots in the fear of the unknown. This in turn grows from the fear of God, which seems to have been drummed for thousands of years into humankind’s individual and collective consciousness by the institutions that were allowed to be in charge of its spiritual wellbeing. I am glad to say that I can feel how my fears are slowly dissolving with the increased understanding of life’s processes, the nature of God and my own I am finding. At the same time my inner unwillingness to be on the Earth plane decreases, the older I get and the closer I get to my release from it.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]Susan Jeffers’ book ‘Feel the fear and do it anyway!’ 
 
From ‘All About Saturn’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 11, 2016)

*You Are Born Into Flesh*
​ 
The following items are the essences of several White Eagle teachings. From ‘The Lightbringer’: ‘You are born into flesh, but in truth you are a spirit and soul who is spending time in earthly life so that your spirit may quicken and grow and once again become conscious of its Divine inheritance. You are by no means limited by your present existence, although to this day millions of people still believe that when their physical body dies, their whole being dies and that’s the end of them. What a surprise they will have when they see their physical body lying inert and dead, and they are still consciously living, in spite of the fact that they have no power to get the earthly body they left behind moving again. This is how your spirit and soul are set free and return into the world of spirit, your true home which is part of the Earth plane.

From ‘Memories of Reincarnation – White Eagle’s Work in the Present Day’: ‘Love is the Universal law of life and God’s will is that you learn how to love wisely, all people and everything else that shares your life with you. This you do by constantly sending out goodwill and light to all. We, your guides in the world of spirit, are working, for a long time unknown to you, on human minds and hearts. The years have been speeding by and we are glad to tell you that humankind has passed the darkest stages of its evolutionary journey. 

‘Ever more of you are presently awakening to the inner light of the Christ that is waiting to teach each one of you how to become a perfected son/daughter of God and the human race. As you overcome the desires and passions of your lower animal self, you make room for the living God within you, the Christ Spirit, to manifest in you and your life. The growth of this part of you is our Divine heritage and constant progress in spiritual evolution is your destiny. What you begin today you will continue tomorrow. And in the world of spirit or light you will still be working to guide, inspire and bless humankind, in the same way as many of you are doing, now.’

‘The mystery and the miracle of life is continually making itself known and manifests itself through all your experiences. But those of death reveal themselves when you re-enter into world of spirit and with it regain the conscious awareness that life is eternal. As the spirit and soul withdraw from earthly life they escape into the freedom of their true home, where they are free to explore other levels of existence. Why do you grieve when your loved one has entered into such a much fuller and richer life? Or are you weeping because you are feeling lonely? There is no need for shedding tears over souls who have gone onward to a greater happiness than the Earth plane can offer.’

From ‘Illumination’ first published 1937: ‘Death is a mystery only because you do not understand. As a child is received into earthly life with love and rejoicing, can you imagine with how much more joy returned souls are welcomed to the spirit world? Could you but understand, you would rejoice with them and pray: ‘God, I thank You that my loved one has entered into the fuller and richer life of the spirit.’

‘Would you chain your loved ones down, keep them in some dark cell of age and pain, just because you love them so dearly? Would that be the voice of love? Rather than doing that a truly loving heart cries: ‘Beloved, I raise myself with you into the light. Enter and be joyful there, for in due course I shall be joining you.’ 

From the Lodge Calendar February 2008: ‘Words can be cheap and may fall as dead ash in the end. Yet, if you base your life on God-action in thought, word and deed, you are acting as a conscious being in the vast world of light where the only genuine and lasting happiness and perfection can be found. Therefore, walk the narrow path of doing what your inner guidance tells you is right. Never forget that you are not walking alone and that your Guardian Angel is helping you in all your endeavours. Whenever you are ready to know more about yourself, God and the world you are living in, it will show you the way.’ 

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 12, 2016)

*Where Are Our Loved Ones?*

‘I look up to the sky and talk to you.
What I wouldn’t give to hear you talk back.
I miss your voice,
I miss your laughter,
I miss everything about you.’

Anon.
​ 
Sometimes one cannot help wondering what happens if our loved ones, who have gone to the world of light before us, decide that for them the time for another incarnation on the Earth plane has come. Shall we notice any difference in our communications with them when we try to meditate on their presence as if they were still in the realm of light and Angels, although in truth they have left.

Let’s not create obstacles in our minds where in truth there aren’t any. If a spirit and soul has left the world of light for another reincarnation onto the Earth plane, it may no longer be possible to get a connection with them on the same frequency. But because the biggest part of us is our Highest Self, who is always wherever its earthly counterpart is, we still connect and don’t notice any difference. In the final analysis, does it really matter where the loved ones are, whenever they are not within our physical reach? If our inner connection with them is one of love and respect for each other, this has created a bond between us that cannot be destroyed or disrupted by anything – it never ceases.

Because on the inner level all life is one and we are connected with each other in any case, being an individual in our present existence is an essential part of the illusions of Earth life. We were created this way so that we should be able to recognise that each one of us is an individual and unique spirit and soul, unlike any other in the whole of Creation. But on the inner level of life the other one’s spirit is part of ours – and so is everybody else’s. That is why we are told by the wise ones in charge of us that what is done for one is done for all, i.e. when we are hurting someone we are causing pain to the whole of life and ultimately to ourselves. And when we are making good the damage we once did and are healing, all life and lifeforms are doing the same.

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 13, 2016)

*Eternal And True*
​ 
The following is the essence of a teaching of the White Eagle group of guides from ‘The Gentle Brother’ Stella Polaris December 2015 / January 2016: ‘Train yourself to look beyond the end of your nose, away from the darkness of Earth life into the light of higher and highest realities. Focus on the things that are eternal and true, for they have been given to you to help you on your evolutionary journey. Maybe your present lifetime is a rosy passage and you are wafted along on wings of love or the opposite is true for you.

‘Of whatever nature your experiences are, never forget that through them we, the wise ones in charge of you in the world of light, are slowly but surely guiding each one of you and your whole world along an eternal evolutionary pathway of progress. On this road you are gradually becoming ever more aware of the perfect outworking of God’s great plan of life and Universal laws. Through this your consciousness is constantly expanding and your earthly self is growing in wisdom and understanding. ‘Ear hath not heard nor eyes seen’ the wonders of the heavenly state, to which all of you are moving.

‘The further you travel along this road, the more you can see for yourself that in truth there is no death, only a change of the dimensions you live in. As your inner eyes open, your vision opens to what kind of spiritual growth lies ahead and the beautiful conditions you are going to take part in. Refuse to look on the dark side of anything and never forget that whatever appears to earthly perceptions as a tragedy or disaster is part of the unfolding of God’s perfect plan. You can be sure that through the things that are happening in your world, behind the scenes on the higher and highest levels of life, God’s wise and loving power is bringing ever more beauty, kindness and goodness into your world. Divine wisdom creates light out of darkness and makes knowledge and wisdom grow from ignorance.

‘Through your younger and less evolved siblings, who are still in the process of getting to know the lower aspects of their nature, the Universal power shows the older and more highly evolved ones in your midst the senselessness and futility of all kinds of aggression and warmongering. This is teaching you the value and preciousness of human life and of peace.

‘And now open yourselves to the holy blessings of God, the Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ. Like incense from a communion table may our prayers of thanksgivings rise to the Heavens, the highest levels of life.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The True Cause Of All Disasters’ 
[*=center]‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

 


​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 14, 2016)

*There Is No Death
*
​The following is the essence of two different teachings of the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one is an extract from a talk at a Remembrance Service that appeared in ‘The Way of the Sun’: ‘There is no death. Of what are you afraid? You may look upon an empty shell or a chrysalis and say: ‘This is death!’ We say: ‘No, this is not death. It is rebirth and a renewal of life, which always continues. It always has been and forever will continue to do so.’ We, who have passed the great initiation called death before you, can come to you because of the love you are giving us is creating a bridge. 

‘God, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, has so created you and your bodies – the physical and the higher ones – in a way that in due course gives you the power to communicate with those you love in our world, the world of spirit and light, your true home. Each one of you possesses the material to construct their own bridge between your physical world and the dimensions of the higher ethers. We have crossed the bridge that connects our two worlds before you and are now trying to teach you how to join us in full consciousness. 

‘Together with us, your spirit companions, each one of you can be a builder of bridges between you and the higher dimensions of life whilst still taking part in it on the earthly plane. The wherewithal for these constructions you all carry within and that’s the love in your hearts. Those who have accomplished the task of building this bridge can see for themselves that the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle are with you to inspire and assist you with anything you may have to encounter in your present existence. This, however, does not mean that anyone can shift their responsibilities onto them. It’s up to you to conduct your lives in keeping with the Divine laws of the Universe. 

‘Some people seem to think they can sit back and let God and the Angels do this work for them, but that is not the case. Each one of you is on the Earth to learn about God’s true nature and their own, and to find out how the Divine manifests itself in earthly life, once its spark within awakes from its slumber. Only through your own daily experiences can you learn to express it by acting and reacting with great care and love, kindness and thoughtfulness. Lip service is never good enough when it comes to concerns of the spirit.’

The second teaching is from a White Eagle Message from the Star Link 7.12.2013: ‘Love is the law of life and the greatest force in the whole of Creation. In love and on the inner level of life there is no separation, all is one. Your loved ones are not dead. Your love for each other has created a bond between you that nothing and no-one will ever be able to destroy. They have not gone from you and contact with them is always possible for you in your thoughts and meditations. 

‘You are on the Earth plane to rediscover the awareness that life is eternal and ever renewing itself. God, the Great Father/Mother of all life, is love and loves each one of you totally and unconditionally. And when you become aware that there really is a great plan in which everything has its place and unfolds in its allocated time, and that you will always be safe wherever you may be, you can do nothing but love your Creator with your whole being. Every human spirit and soul is part of God and immortal, and in God’s consciousness there is no such thing as death. Because your loved ones are alive in that love, where your spirit self dwells, they are always with you and will never leave you.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 15, 2016)

*The Second Saturn Return - Part Two*
​ 
In the approach to the Saturn returns one begins to view one’s defence network as a whole. It’s a time when we can perceive what is real and what is illusory in the structures we have built up to now. If we have built well, that is if we have aimed for qualities of character and spiritual values and not merely external forms and outward appearances, the Saturn returns can mark peaks of achievement and the reaffirmation of our inner sense of purpose. If we have built badly, namely if we depended on and identified with our external attributes and circumstances only, then everything could be knocked out from underneath us. Either we do this under our own steam or – if we resist Saturn’s energies and requirements – circumstances that are only apparently beyond our control may this for us.

The momentum of our own unconscious currents may then force us to start again, but hopefully this time having found a different foundation and perspective on life altogether. Saturn returns are times when that which is transient or borrowed is dissolved, and only what has become a permanent attribute of our character will be allowed to remain. When you think back you may remember how the first Saturn return affected your life, which could help you to understand the purpose and meaning of what you are going through now. You will find that coming up to the second Saturn return, circumstances often repeat themselves, sometimes in quite an uncanny and unnerving manner. You may find yourself in situations similar to those you encountered during the first return. Frequently, you will have a strong feeling of déjà-vu.

This is happening for a very good reason. The progressions of the Moon, which run in two and a half year cycles, move through all the signs of the zodiac; this reflects how the Universe provides each soul with ever new learning experiences. One full sequence of these progressions lasts approx. the same span of time that it takes Saturn to do the same. One full Moon cycle takes thirty years and Saturn takes 29 1/2 years to do the same.

Because our progressed Moon at the time of our second Saturn Return therefore moves through the same sign as it did around the first one, very similar experiences are drawn into our lives. This way the Universe is testing us how much we have learnt in the meantime and whether spiritually we have we made any progress at all. Only if our behaviour and our reactions to people and situations show that we have learnt from the mistakes we made earlier in life, shall we truly be ready to move on to different and more mature experiences.
From ‘The Astro Files – Astrological Landmarks’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 16, 2016)

*The Second Saturn Return - Part 3*

*Making Changes*
​ 
Most of us undergo some form of crisis during their Saturn returns; it is time when many are making some very sudden and drastic changes in marriage, business, ideals and/or life-style. This is because life is now offering us the chance to view our old ego structures in a new light and this, needless to say, often is not all that flattering. However, wise ones cease the opportunity and take the time to successfully bring about some true and lasting changes that will greatly benefit us, in the long term. All Saturn returns are therefore excellent times for clearing out that which is crystallised and outdated within to make room for new things to be born. The second return in particular should be the start of our Age of Wisdom. Twice round we now have had the opportunity to clear out and to start again. We have reached the point where the outer structure will not be needed any more, as our inner strength should now have grown sufficiently to support us. If we have gained any wisdom at all, we should be ready and willing to share it with those around us who are still struggling with the things we too once had to confront.

There generally is some sort of a midlife-crisis at around age forty-two, another important landmarks in our lives. It does not have this title for nothing, as it can be a very trying time indeed. For those of us who did not deal constructively with the crisis at that particular time, it is likely it will rear its head again around the time of the second Saturn return. The Universe is now presenting us with another chance for disassembling ourselves and putting the pieces back together again, hopefully nearer to our heart’s desire. There will be parts of our nature which we have not integrated as yet into our conscious awareness.  We might have been ignoring or not looking at them and they now demand to be acknowledged and integrated.

By facing the conflicts and crises of this time of life, we increase the likelihood of a fulfilling latter part of our lives. If we try to avoid the kind of self-examination which it demands from us, it invariably spells trouble for later on. The problems do not simply go away. Facing them and dealing with them now in a constructive way can make all the difference between a happy and integrated old age or an unhappy one that is filled with regrets over missed opportunities. It is generally considered to be easier to go through the midlife crisis at forty-two than it is at around fifty-nine. But those who missed that opportunity might as well get on with it, now.

A wide range of psychological issues occur during this phase in our lives. The stark realisation that we are not getting any younger sets us thinking about what we have and have not achieved so far. People passing away around us remind us of our own mortality. Where did we come from, where are we going to? Questions like these are bound to arise. In our late teens and early twenties we probably had visions of what we would like to be as a mature adult. Now we have a chance to compare this vision with what we have actually achieved. Maybe our dreams were too high flown anyway and we do need to scale them down. Or maybe we have been flying very high and the inner satisfaction and fulfilment we hoped to achieve is still escaping us.

From ‘The Astro Files – Astrological Landmarks’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 17, 2016)

*The Second Saturn Return – Part 4*

*Is There Something Missing In Our Life?*
​ 
Feelings that something is missing in life may rise into our conscious awareness and begin to realised that for us the  time has come for re-assessing our lives and making some changes. If we were successful so far, then our success frees us to take up other interests or endeavours which we have had to put aside in order to arrive where we are now. We can throw ourselves into new projects and outlets which will fulfil parts of us that our present achievements, no matter how great, do not satisfy. There is some part of ourselves, which is dissatisfied and this part now urgently wants some attention from us.

Some throw themselves into a new love relationship or into any sort of frantic activity with which they hope to fill the emptiness within. Maybe if we keep as busy as possible, we will not feel the pain and the emptiness within? And so it goes on. Really it is meant to be a time for spiritual discovery, a side of ourselves which most people, in our material age, either neglect by accident or choose to ignore. It is true that having affairs or cramming our lives full with all sorts of social activities might delay the mid-life blues, but almost certainly it will hit us much harder when it eventually catches up with us. As with any crisis, it would be a better and more constructive use of this time of life, to embrace it and to go down into it. Face the pain and the darkness with courage and with faith. Let go and see where the crisis will lead you. At the end of this particular tunnel there is indeed all the light, beauty and love which was not to be found anywhere but inside ourselves, if only we open our eyes and our mind to perceive it.

As with any crisis, first we need to grieve for the old self who is dying, for the identities and roles we have played so far. They must be shed now to allow the new and better self to be born. The next step is to look at the parts of ourselves which we have not been in touch with as yet, those aspects of our nature which were hidden or we denied ourselves so far. We may have to look at emotions and qualities we do not like very much, like jealousy, greed and envy. We need to face up to the side which is fearful and dependent or the one which is ambitious and competitive. Owning these parts means expanding our existing self-definition to include more of what is actually there, reaching into our own wholeness. Instead of believing in an edited version of ourselves, cut to fit into conventional and acceptable norms, we need to face the full version of who we really are; that includes the good as well as the bad. This does not mean unleashing the darker part of our psyche onto the world at large. It means reconnecting to more of what is within us to become a more whole and integrated person in the process.

Looking into ourselves in this way also puts us in touch with many positive aspects of our nature which have yet to be developed and integrated into our conscious personality. If previously we lived in a very one-sided way, the ignored and neglected parts of ourselves now have a chance to be discovered and nurtured. This will stand us in good stead for the rest of our lives. For instance, if during the first part of our life, we lived in a very down to earth manner and on the material plane only, the crisis could open the way to a more spiritually or esoterically oriented life. On the other hand, if we spent our life so far in search of Nirvana or spiritual enlightenment, we may well find that our interest in earning money and making something of ourselves in the material world comes to life.

From ‘The Astro Files – Astrological Landmarks’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 19, 2016)

*The Second Saturn Return – Part 5*

*Looking At The Less Favoured Parts Of Ourselves*

​The aspects of our nature that have thus far remained unfavoured, some of them we may not even have discovered as yet, may force their way to the fore. They are no longer ready to be overlooked because for our evolutionary pathway the are very important issues indeed, waiting to move into the main focus of our new hopes and aspirations. The process of expanding our personality to become more whole and to include our previously undeveloped talents and qualities can now begin in earnest. This task is not over when the Saturn return is complete which it will be eventually, slow though it is. Becoming more whole a person, true to us and our own potential, is the work ahead for the entire duration of the second half of our life.

There will be personality changes which generally involve what is known psychologically as cross-sex issues. This means that men start exploring qualities traditionally associated with feminine urges. Women usually turn to issues conventionally classed as masculine drives. Men who devoted the first half of their life to achieving in the outer world may begin to question the amount of time and energy they are investing in that direction. Focusing on external deeds and worldly accomplishments usually means that the inner world of feeling and the need for real intimacy, closeness and fulfilment in relationships, have been relegated to second place.

Taking a greater interest in his marriage and spending more time with his children, is one way a man can develop his capacity for relationships and intimacy. However, the obvious way of turning towards wife and family is not always his first choice when it comes to developing his feeling side. Sometimes it takes the stimulus of a mistress who awakens the feeling side within him. His wife might decide to run off in the opposite direction, for the same reason no doubt, and have an affair herself. In this way too he will be forced into re-examining and questioning his own ability to form and maintain good and meaningful relationships. A man’s attention could also turn to the creative and imaginative part of his psyche. He may realise that the work which takes up so much of his precious time, is not fully satisfying his need for creativity and self- expression. One solution to this problem is to look for a different type of work altogether which can be extremely difficult in the present working environment. Another way is to try and adjust his schedule to allow for more creative activities as well.

A woman may experience this time of life in a diametrically opposed way. If her attention, up to then, was primarily focused on relationships and the needs of her partner and children, she will be stirred by new urges. She may feel the need to fulfil herself in her own right, not merely look after the well-being of those close to her. She may wish to assert her power in the world and to achieve recognition in some concrete way. What about her own development and growth? Her child bearing days are over. Her children have grown up and do not need her so much any more. Almost certainly the day has already come when they have flown the coop! Where does it leave her? At this point she will be sufficiently motivated to take some important steps to alter the rest of her life in a more fulfilling way. What about going to college and developing her mind?

Such steps will neither be easy nor done without strain. But, rather than running away from herself, if she now faces herself and others and makes the necessary changes, she has a much greater chance of finding happiness and fulfilment in later life. In doing so, she could also become a pathfinder for others. Once the crisis stage is over, she will be able to help others through this what can be rather a harrowing time for some people, especially those who do not know how to work with it constructively. If she had much success in her earlier life, she may want to focus her attention away from career and achievement and make more time in her life for intimacy and relationships as well as spiritual development.
 
From ‘The Astro Files – Astrological Landmarks’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 22, 2016)

*The Second Saturn Return – Part 6*

*The Need For Pause And Reflection*
​ 
Whatever our present circumstances, the crisis signals the need for pausing and reflecting on how we have thus far organised our lives. If we have veered too much in one direction, at the expense of other avenues of expression and fulfilment, now is the time to make the necessary changes to restore balance. From my own experience, I know what happens to a husband and wife who neglect to create a secret garden of their own, in which they sow, tend and nurture the seeds of their combined spirit and soul, during the early part of their marriage. Those who fail to dig the soil, whilst planting and fertilising the seeds of their togetherness will inevitably reach the point when their children have grown up and retirement loom.

They will find, to their dismay, that not only do they not have any flowers to share, but they will not even have a garden to grow some in, at this late stage. I feel that the best for those, who failed to recognise the spiritual opportunities marriage was offering them, is to go their separate ways, as soon as their karmic responsibilities towards their children and each other have been fulfilled. At the latest, at the second Saturn Return, will come their opportunity to set each other free, so that can each pursue the expression of their own unique creativity. By then, this part will be screaming for attention and it will not allow you to ignore it any longer.

Which way the second Saturn Return expresses itself in our life, obviously depends on how much rubbish we have gathered, over the years that is now waiting to be cleared away. It is a time when things clarify and crystallise in our minds, when we begin to realise with great clarity what is truly important in our life, and what is no more than ballast. If we can shed all that which is unsuitable to be carried around with us, for what is left of this lifetime, we stand a better chance of a happy and fulfilled old age. If we resist, we could be spending our time wallowing in remorse and regret over missed opportunities, instead, as so many old people do. The opportunities are here, but they must be worked with. This is our chance to clear out; the idea is only that which supports our Highest good and our greatest joy should be allowed to remain; the rest can go. If one’s husband or wife does not fall into the first category, then we do indeed have a choice. And it is important to remind oneself that that not choosing is also a choice.

By the time the second Saturn Return comes round, most people have developed sufficient inner strength to be able to handle the casting off of that which has become unsuitable. That is the only way of preparing better and more fulfilling ways to spend the forthcoming autumn and winter of their life. It is a time for learning to tap into our own inner wisdom and to make it work for us. We may come to the realisation of some quite marvellous things. Usually, we can make time available to attend to our own inner needs. That is why it is such an excellent time for making a conscious effort to work on improving our character. For example, it could dawn on us that, what potentially is a strength, meant to work for us, when not handled correctly, can turn into a weakness, which the world is only too happy to exploit, if we allow it to.

From ‘The Astro Files – Astrological Landmarks’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 24, 2016)

*The Second Saturn Return – Part 7*

*Time For Learning To Say: ‘No!’*
​ 
The second Saturn Return is a wonderful time for learning to discriminate when to say the most difficult word in any language, which is ‘No’, in the right place and at the right moment. If we handle this right, we can take charge of ourselves, our character and our destiny. It is in our hands to turn a weakness into a consciously and truly well-handled strength, which supports us and makes our life more enjoyable, as it is meant to. Only apparently are we the victims of circumstances, as we ourselves create them. By taking charge, we can turn ourselves round from victims of life into victors! And I can say, from my own experience of life, it is well worth the battle.

All major life events, like the Saturn Returns or the Uranus Opposition, can be very tough and trying times for anyone, as it is likely that difficult decisions are waiting to be made by us. The only way of rendering them less stressful,  as I can tell you from first hand experience, is by taking stock earlier in life and not allowing things to fester away until one of the special events is upon us and then forces our unresolved issues to come to a head. To be forewarned is to be forearmed. That’s why it is important to find out as much as possible about these events and their special requirements. Equipped with this knowledge it is so much easier to prepare oneself. By taking a careful look at unresolved issues and making the decisions they demand from us, ahead of the events can make all the difference and ensure a much easier passage through them. Most helpful of all is being in touch with the world of our feelings and listening to the guidance of our Highest Self that is received in this way. This is the only authority in the whole of Creation that truly knows what is good for us at any time.

Traditionally, all contacts with Saturn have had a poor reputation, but living in enlightened times, as indeed we are, it has gradually emerged that this is undeserved. In truth they are aimed to help us bring forth the best from within. And the gifts and qualities that are meant to be developed under its influence can be considerable for anyone who is willing to pay attention to what the Universe demands from each one of us with regard to our personal evolution. For example, during the times when we are more strongly under the influence of Saturn’s energies than usual we may feel the need to take on more responsibilities.

This usually includes taking charge of our inner and outer being, our character as well as our physical body, and becoming altogether more self-disciplined and focused in the achievement of our goals and targets in life. At these special times we can develop the ability to envisage them and slowly work our way towards them with great determination and stamina. As Saturn is highly critical and things have to be just right, an inner urge may overcome us to assess ourselves and our lives so far, and there is a danger of sometimes doing so excessively. As ever, a golden middle way needs to be striven for by not leaving love out of the equation, for ourselves and also for others.
From ‘The Astro Files – Astrological Landmarks’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 25, 2016)

*The Second Saturn Return – Part 8*

*Time Is A Master*

​The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides in ‘White Eagle on Intuition – Patience’: ‘Whilst living in your earthly body, time is a master and it can be an un*pleasant one, but only for as long you are still viewing life with the limited vision of your small earthly. In truth, time is a great teacher and it is very likely that you are learning wisdom from Father Time right now. Saturn is some*times portrayed as Old Father Time, who is strict with his pupils and permits no cheating. He does not allow hurried lessons, hasty sums and superficial essays. He insists that the right amount of time is given to every lesson and learning to be patient is one of the most irksome forms of discipline spirits who are living inside physical bodies have to endure.

‘Yet, in the end Saturn brings true wealth to every soul. As you move through your life, learn to look at Saturn as a beneficial influence rather than a malefic one and become aware that at any given time you have much to thank Saturn for. True, the influence of the Saturnian energies make things feel a little cold, but this chill is holding up and purposely delaying hot-headed people who would otherwise rush forward too quickly. Saturn says: ‘Oh no, you don’t! Wait till you have learnt your lessons and are ready.’ Wise ones do not attempt to hurry through theirs and do not even attempt to push past a venerable, gracious and wise teacher as Saturn.

‘So, dear children, have patience because that is one of the most important lessons every soul encounters on the spiritual pathway.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Saturn as the Teacher and Rewarder’ 
 
From ‘The Astro Files – Astrological Landmarks’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 29, 2016)

*It’s Never Too Late – Part One*

*Trying All The Wrong Things** First

*



​
Spiritually we are all small children who are here to experience what life is like for a spirit and soul, a spark of the Divine and a child of God, in a physical environment. The only way this can be done is through experimentations that do not shy away from the trials and errors that represent an inevitable part of earthly life. Therefore, refuse to be disheartened when something trips you up occasionally and you slip. Making mistakes is good for us. The more of them we make, the harder we try and the more we grow in wisdom and understanding. No effort, even the smallest, is ever wasted. ​​ Even trying all the wrong things first is better than doing nothing. If we learn something from every experience that comes our way, we are not wasting our time. Knowing that with the help and the will of God and the Angels all things are possible, as long as we do not give up the hope that something can be done there is every chance that we shall succeed in the end. There is nothing wrong and everything right with trying many different things that turn out to be wrong. That’s the only way anyone can find out what’s right for them at any given time. The things and relationships that were appropriate earlier in our life, may have outlived their usefulness and later on are no longer of value and required.

Only by sticking our toes into the water and trying things for ourselves can we assess whether it is good for us or not. If something works it’s best to stick with it, even though it may not be the same for anyone else. There is never any need to be unduly upset about any kind of failures and mishaps. When you look back on your life, you will be able to recognise that they have been your most valuable teachers. Aren’t the most painful lessons always the most instructive ones and are they not they the ones we remember best of all? The falling down is not important, but the getting up and trying something different surely is. 

Every one of us eventually reaches the moment when our energies are right for the higher aspects of our nature begin to stir from their dormant state of hibernation in the coldness of earthly life. This development can happen any time and for many it does later in life. It may come about that through particularly traumatic events our spiritual nature awakens. When we are suffering so intensely that nothing and no-one will be able to do anything to alleviate it, it is normal human behaviour to reach out for the helping hands of God and the Angels and pray: ‘Can someone somewhere please help me?’ 

Our own suffering familiarises us with the nature of suffering. Enduring our own and witnessing that of others stirs into being our Christ nature’s characteristics of empathy, compassion and love for anyone who is suffering anywhere. The birth of the Christ child in the Jesus legend represents this awakening, which in due course takes place in every human heart. There comes a time in everyone’s life when our spirit and soul are crying out to be fed. On the outer level of life, in our physical body, we could increasingly be feeling hungry and/or thirsty all the time. 

It may take a long time until we grasp that the food we are yearning for is not of the kind available in earthly life. In truth it is a calling and a signal from our spirit and soul who has no other means of attracting its earthly self’s attention than through general feelings of being hungry and thirsty. Demands of this nature cannot be satisfied by outer stimuli, for example eating and drinking more and more. Look around you and watch how many are trying to do this, quite unsuccessfully because their need is of an inner nature that cannot be comforted by external means. 

In the end the earthly self realises that its craving is for spiritual wisdom and truth, the food and drink of spirit and soul. This recognition is the greatest single turning point in every human soul’s evolutionary pathway through life, because it enables those who are suffering to make a conscious decision to go – of their own free will – in search of soul nourishment. This is the point when we may turn to reading spiritual books, listening to uplifting music, making our living space more beautiful with flowers and plants, lighting candles whenever possible, going for nature walks, leaning with our back against trees, preferably old and wise ones, and so forth. 

We begin to enjoy regular sessions of communicating with our Highest Self through prayers, meditations and/or times of quiet reflection that re-establish our connection with our inner home. When we discover that the earthly lifetime of every human being has a certain purpose to fulfil, that we were all created for some specific task, that it has taken many lifetimes to develop the necessary skills as well as the strength and courage, and that there is one waiting for everyone, we set about finding ours. Read more about this by following the link ‘You Are Special’ at the end of this chapter. 

Many like to find a good counsellor who can assist them with working their way through their issues, until they are ready to walk on their own. But if funds are short, as they often are when we are struggling our way through difficult life situations, help is also at hand. We are never alone. If we but ask, God and the Angels are always ready and willing to show us the way. To my mind, going within is the best way of eating from the spiritual bread and drinking from the eternal fountain of wisdom that in this way can be tapped into at any time and no cost. And when we regularly satisfy our inner hunger and thirst, the physical symptoms of craving gradually subside. 

Every human being eventually becomes aware of their true nature and realises that we are responsible for ourselves, our life and everything that is in it. No matter how old we are when we reach this point, it’s never too late for turning our lives round completely and making a fresh start. The knowledge that we are not merely dealing with this lifetime but that we are also preparing ourselves for coming ones, empowers us to only sow the seeds of that which we wish to harvest in future lifetimes. When we help and protect the Earth as best we can, for example through recycling as much as possible and not indulging in over-consumption of anything, we are preparing for the conditions we are dreaming of and are hoping to find then. It needs to be born in mind that not buying in the first place is by far the best way of recycling. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Not By Bread Alone’ 
[*=center]‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’ 
[*=center]‘Investigating The Spiritual Background Of Eating Disorders’ 
[*=center]‘You Are Special’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 1, 2016)

*It’s Never Too Late – Part Two*

*The Nothing People





*

Have you heard of the nothing people?
They do not lie, but they do not tell the truth.
They do not take, but they do not give either.
They neither steal nor stop a thief.
They do not rock the boat and never pull an oar.

They will not drag you down, but always let you pull them
And if the effort kills you, the tough luck is on you.
They do not hurt you, but they refuse to help
And never volunteer for anything.
They neither love nor hate you.
They will not burn you, but fiddle happily
While you burn.

Do you know what they truly are?
The sins of omission folks.
Spiritual voids, neither good nor bad,
They are standing still and stagnating.
And because they never risk anything,
They neither learn nor grow.

At least, the good keep trying,
And the bad in their own way, work just as hard
Because both are based on action and conviction.
Therefore, please Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all Life,
Send me either a sinner or a saint,
But protect me against the nothing people.
If someone told them that they are in danger of
Wasting a precious lifetime on the Earth,
They would refuse to believe it.

Having the courage to make mistakes,
Willingly owning up to them
And looking for what they can teach us,
To help our consciousness to grow and expand,
Protects us against merely vegetating
And becoming one of them.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *

​‘It is neither the critic who counts nor the people who point out how the strong person stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to those who are in the arena and although their faces are marred by dust, sweat and blood, they strive valiantly, erring and coming short again and again, because there is no effort without it. But still they are striving to do their best with enthusiasm and great devotion. These people are spending themselves in a worthy cause and at best in the end they will know the triumph of high achievement. At worst, should their endeavours fail, they have been doing something and dared greatly. Therefore, their place will never be with cold and timid souls who are unfamiliar with victory and defeat.’

  Theodore Roosevelt
Edited by Aquarius

* * *

*The Impossible Dream*
To dream the impossible dream.
To fight the unbeatable foe.
To bear with unbearable sorrow.
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong.
To love pure and chaste from afar.
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star.
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far.
To fight for the right, without question or pause.
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause.

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this.
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

From ‘The Sun In Scorpio’

 From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 4, 2016)

*It’s Never Too Late – Part Three*

*The Eternal Fountain Of Youth*





​ 
The story of the prodigal son is now more relevant to each one of us than it ever was before. We, the sons and daughters of God who for far too long have been lost in the illusion that our earthly existence is the only one, are at last on our way home. Ever more of us are discovering  the higher aspects of their nature, our Highest or God Self. To our surprise we discover that God is alive in our own heart and that God is as much part of us as we are part of God. Celebrations and great rejoicings take place on the highest levels of life over every soul who finds its way back home into this awareness.

Although none of us ever truly loses their connection with the source of our being, the illusion of separateness has been necessary because only through the loss of something can we first recognise it and then learn to appreciate its value in our life. That’s why each one of us in the course of our long evolutionary pathway, first has to turn away from God and lose its conscious awareness of the loving bond that exists between us. The promise that eventually we shall re-establish this connection, independent of how long this process may take, has accompanied and sustained our race throughout all lifetimes. Being re-united with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, is every soul’s birthright and seeking it is everyone’s duty. This return into the oneness with the Divine is a healing journey.

The state of separateness ensures that once we are consciously reconnected with our Highest or God Self, we shall to our very best to never again break away from what for all human souls is the most precious relationship of all. There are signs everywhere that increasing numbers of us are waking up to the existence of the higher and highest levels of life, that the core and essence of our being is spirit and part of God and that our spirit, the same as God’s, is eternal, knows no age and cannot die. This knowledge in itself is the eternal Fountain of Youth. It is the fulfilment of humankind’s age-old dream that there is such a fountain somewhere and that one day we shall find it. Alleluja! That’s what we have done and clearly the fountain was by no means an empty promise.

Only the physical body, the outer shell of our earthly being, is bound to age, grow old and eventually decay, the same as everything else on the Earth plane. But the indwelling spirit and soul that animates it and moves it about are immortal and eternally young – there is no age for them. Becoming aware of these things, that *is *the eternal fountain we have been seeking for so long in vain, without having a clue that on the Earth plane there is no such thing, that all along the term has been a symbolism that describes another state of our being.

In the here and now, through the understanding that it does exist in this form, the fountain has turned into a reality. Whenever we imbibe and cherish the spiritual knowledge that we are eternal beings, who will always be alive, we are drinking from the fountain. The more of it sinks into the recesses of our soul’s consciousness, the more our whole being is renewed by the holy waters of God’s Divine truth. We are reborn into the awareness of our true nature and the oneness with God. What more could anyone wish for?

This is a process of rebirth in which every individual spirit and soul, as well as those of our world are involved. This has nothing to do with the religious beliefs and spiritual aspirations anyone may hold to this day, or the lack of them, as the case may be. And as births are inevitably accompanied by labour pains, only a fool would expect a spiritual rebirth of such proportions to come about without major obstacles and painlessly. Knowing how much is at stake for us, individually and as a race, getting on with their personal healing journey is everybody’s task, because when one of us is healing our whole world heals with us.  Each one of us to the best of their abilities is required to do their share of helping each other and our world through this difficult time of transformation.

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 7, 2016)

*It’s Never Too Late – Part Four*

*Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil

*_*




*_​‘Ignorance is the root and stem of all evil,’ said Plato, one of the philosophers of ancient Greece who lived 428/427 or 424/423 – 348/347 BC. I believe that not knowing who we truly are, where we come from and where we are going to is the cause of all evil and suffering of our world. Behind this, the same as with everything, lays a wise higher purpose. From the beginning of human life on the Earth, the evolutionary plan for humankind provided that each one of us should enter into physical life with the firm belief that we are nothing but earthlings and that life is a one-off thing. These false assumptions completely cut us off from our spiritual roots for a long time.​ 
For this purpose initially the atoms and molecules of our physical body  are lined up in such close proximity to each other that the vibration of  the matter, of which the body consists, is so slow that it acts like a  black box in which our spirit and soul are imprisoned. It is a jailhouse  that cannot be penetrated by the rays of spiritual wisdom and truth.  During the early stages of our earthly development the emotion of fear  protects us against and keeps us away from experiences for which we are  as yet unready. Later, when we have grown strong and wise enough to be  able to cope with more advanced lessons, we first have to overcome the  fears that have become part of our soul memories tucked away in our  subconscious. From there they rise into our conscious awareness.

This can prove particularly troublesome when it comes to re-establishing our inner connection with the source of our being. The memory of this state, known as Paradise, is every soul’s oldest and deepest memory. But, to keep us from attempting to turn back home into this blessed state, straight away and also later when the going in earthly life gets too rough, our oldest memory has a twin and that is the fear of God. The loss of oneness with God and all life is the deepest pain as well as the greatest yearning of humankind’s individual and collective soul. It is these feelings that at the end of our evolutionary journey guide us home.

All the while, although we for a long time we are unaware of their presence, the Universal laws affect us and our lives the same as everything else in the whole of Creation. This law takes care that any kind of suffering we inflict upon those around us during our stage of ignorance does return to us in full measure. The suffering we then have to endure helps our soul to grow and the learning we gain expands our consciousness. Small chinks in our protective armour are thus created through which rays of spiritual light shine, to help us begin to grow in wisdom and understanding.

With this understanding it is no longer hard to imagine that all the evil, suffering and pain we and our world had to cope with throughout the ages really were caused by us. Ignorance is the cause of fear and that to my mind is as great an evil as ignorance itself. Our individual and collective souls have been through immense amounts of suffering. As a result, the fear of changes, of anything new and of life in general seems to have become an inevitable part of everybody’s character make-up.

Yet, we are only afraid of something for as long as we are unfamiliar with it. The greatest danger of all is that humankind’s fears are by now so deeply ingrained in our soul memories that they are threatening to hold all of us back from the spiritual growth and evolutionary progress that is now possible. If we allow our fears to stop us from trying new venues, all we can hope for is remaining stuck in outdated beliefs and prejudices that are adding to instead of reducing the amount of ignorance in our world and therefore breeding still more fear. That’s a vicious circle, if ever there was one.

But, it’s never too late for learning something new. Spiritual knowledge these days is flowing ever more forcefully into the individual and collective consciousness of our world. This is the instrument the Universe is laying into everybody’s hands for ridding ourselves and our world of every last one of our fears. And that means eradicating more and more evil. It is up to each one of us to do their share of breaking down the false perceptions of life that to this day abound in our world. To enable us to do this we need to change our own deeply ingrained thinking and behaviour patterns, which we brought with us from previous lifetimes.

Everybody’s potential for being healed and through this become a healer in their own right is great. And because on the inner level of life we are all one, when one of us heals everybody else and also our whole world heals with us. To apply for the position of healer the only qualification required is that we are one of the Great Father/Mother’s children of the Earth. To help our Christ nature to become fully awake, all we have to do is be a genuinely good, kind and loving person who uses the gifts and talents that have taken many lifetimes to develop, to the best of their ability and unselfishly for the good of all.

Wise ones willingly follow the instructions of their inner guidance, willingly and humbly and lovingly serving as channels through with the healing forces of the Highest can flow without hindrance. And whenever healing miracles come to pass, these people refuse to take credit for the work the Universe is doing with their help. They never shout: ‘Look at me, the greatest healer of all times!’ Like the Master before them they humbly go down on their knees and affirm: ‘On my own I can do nothing. The Father is doing all the work and I rejoice and let Him.’ That is the only way the Universal Forces can work the much needed healing miracles for us and our world, similar to those depicted in the Jesus legend.

Through sharing the knowledge we are finding with as many as possible who are ready to receive it, all of us can make a valuable contribution to dispersing the clouds of darkness and ignorance that to this day surround us and our world.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Prophet On  Good And Evil’ 
[*=center]‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’ 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good And Evil’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Terry D (Oct 7, 2016)

> For this purpose initially the atoms and molecules of our physical body are so dense and their vibrations so slow that they act like a black box in which the human spirits and their souls are imprisoned.



Wrong. Wrong. Wrong. Atoms are the very antithesis of dense. They are actually 99.9999999999996% empty space. They also vibrate with a frequency above that of microwaves (microwaves = 300 giga hertz, atomic vibrations = 1 tera hertz). Believe what you want, but please get the science right.


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you for drawing my attention to this point and for creating an opportunity for clarifying its meaning.


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 9, 2016)

_*It’s Never Too Late – Part Five*

*The Trek Of A Thousand Miles

*__*




*_​There are many relationships and issues in everyone’s life that are urgently in need of being resolved and healed. Yet, some of them may turn out to be too difficult for us to handle on our own. Asking God and the Angels for their help is the best way of proceeding in all situations and especially in problematic ones. And it cannot be pointed out too many times that its help will never come unbidden but has to be requested. So please do yourself the favour and ask! Even if going down on your knees is just nor your style, if you simply stretch out both hands, palms upwards, towards the Universe and quietly say: ‘Please, help me!’ Miracles have been known to happen in this manner, too.​​ 
Because the Universe loves us, it is kind and merciful and does not want anyone to suffer unnecessarily. One way or another life at all times provides us with exactly what we need. And whenever we ask for something we need to be careful, because in order to teach us a lesson our wish could be fulfilled in rather uncomfortable ways. Everything in the whole of Creation moves in great circles and because of this our thoughts eventually return to us in some form or another. Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and everybody creates their own reality by the power of their thinking because as sparks of the Divine, we are creative beings and co-creators with God. Every thought we think creates something.

By focusing on negative options we are likely to create unwanted scenarios for ourselves which, with a degree of awareness of how the processes of life work can quite easily be avoided. To avoid attracting anything they do not wish to have in their lives, wise ones watch the thoughts they send into our world and concentrate on the desired outcome. For example, they imagine that the Angel of Death, at the moment of their passing into our other world, reaches out to them and gently and lovingly lead them back into their true home.

The White Eagle group of spirit guides had the following to say about the power of thought in ‘The Star Of The North’ January 2015: ‘The power of thought cannot be over-emphasised. Humankind thinks that thought is something private. You could not be more wrong. Your thoughts are expressed in your face and the wellbeing of your body. They are even expressed in your clothing, your homes, your businesses, as well as in your walking, writing and your aura. In fact, that which you believe to be hidden your thoughts are shouting from rooftops in our world.

‘Thought can heal and create good health, but it can also inflict pain and disease, disrupt and destroy humankind’s mental and soul life. Thought can do anything in your world and others. Thoughts of anger, fear and hate form the root of all suffering and wars. Thought can also bring forth beauty and harmony, feelings of kinship and everything else humankind longs for. The scientists of your world are only on the outermost fringe of comprehending the power of thought.

‘We, your guides in the world of light, work as far as possible with the positive and creative power of thought. When giving advice, we make it a rule that it should always be constructive and seeing nothing but good, although some of you may call us foolishly optimistic.’

Taking charge of our tongues presents us with just as vital an issue. In ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 2’ White Eagle draws our attention to it as follows: ‘Keep control of your tongue, so that it says no unkind and hurtful thing. Bear in mind the feelings of those to whom you speak and do so gently and thoughtfully, without anger and haste. When you do this, my dear children of the Earth, difficulties fall away, sorrow recedes into the background and you cannot help but become aware of the gentle presence of the Master within you.

‘We ask you to render a service to yourself and that is holding your tongue. It is one of the hardest tasks that can be asked of you. You ought to see the mists that surround you and your world that is caused by idle chatter. When there is so much of it on the Earth, even the Angels can to nothing but bow their heads, because they are then unable to minister to you. Whenever you are tempted to say: ‘I think or believe so and so. I like this person, but I don’t like that one,’ instead of speaking, be silent and wait and see. If you can also restrain yourself from expressing any foolish opinions about the affairs and the state of your world you will greatly assist the Angels in their work.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]White Eagle on ‘The Power of Thought’
 
[*=center] ‘Guarding Our Tongues’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 12, 2016)

*It’s Never Too Late – Part Six*

*Onwards And Upwards






*
​If you are increasingly getting the feeling that your life is in a complete mess, your Highest Self is signalling that for you the time has come to find healing for yourself and your life. There is only ever one way to go and that is upwards and forwards. Yet, this can only be done through becoming aware that at all times we are responsible for everything that is in our life, and that everything that happens to us without exceptions does so for the specific purpose of teaching us something. Accepting these things already brings a measure of peace because it allows us to step back from our small earthly self and the conditions of our present existence. 

 Rejoice! You have done the first and most vital first step towards taking charge of yourself and your destiny. The next one is putting your inner and outer house in order and looking for better ways of living and being. With this you have started your very own healing journey of a thousand miles which, like any other expedition, can only be done by walking one small stride after another. But how to go about it? Following the age old principle ‘First healer heal yourself!’, get to work by reaching out for the blessing and healing hands of God and the Angels and ask them to show you the way. 

The next vital phase of your healing journey is making an effort to look at the trouble spots in your life with special regard to all relationships. Looking at them from the viewpoint of our Highest Self straight away lifts us to some extent above the difficulties we are encountering with people in earthly life. The only sure way of finding workable solutions for any kind of problem we have to face is by asking our Highest or God Self, the living God within, for its guidance and protection. And because the world around us acts like a mirror of what’s happening inside us, whenever we ask for help from the higher and highest levels of life, it’s advisable to pay careful attention to what is happening inside and around us. 

In this process, with the passing of time, our role as interested observer and willing pupil in the great school of life gradually changes into that of a teacher, who can show others how to find healing for themselves and their lives. That’s why making notes, maybe keeping a journal, is of great importance on our own road of recovery. The recognition that there is a wise higher purpose behind every experience has not only increased our understanding of life and expanded our spiritual horizons, but also played a vital part in changing our position in life from that of a passive victim and bystander into that of an active and creative participant. 

Each time we, as a beloved child of the Universe, humbly request its assistance, is proof of our willingness to be shown the way and taught by the great teachers of the university of life, the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light. On the inner level of life there is no separation between anything. All is one and everything influences everything else. This means that when we are healing, all life is healing with us and that’s why every individual healing journey is of the greatest importance not only to our world but all those on the other levels of life. It’s the kind of travelling every human being eventually has to undertake, so why not get on with it now?

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 15, 2016)

*Good Relationships Don’t Grow On Trees

*_*



*_
​ 
Saturn, the planet of Karma, is exalted in Libra, the sign of relationships and partnerships of all kinds. Relationships are essential for the development of every one of us because without them no human progress would be possible. Yet, acquiring the skill of nurturing our relationships to help them grow into good and kind, loving and stable ones, takes a great deal of patience and determination. And that kind of relationship never did grow on trees. They neither appear in anyone’s life out of thin air nor do they happen perchance, but have to be created, by us. It’s a skill that has to be acquired just like any other and becoming really good at anything may take many lifetimes. Naturally, this also applies to relationships.

All of them were created by us and we have brought them with us into this lifetime, so that through them the parties involved can learn and grow. This applies even our most difficult relationships – maybe especially those. It was our own selfishness and of the other one that made them the way they are. Making them into harmoniously functioning ones is going to require a great deal of determination and downright hard work. Resolving the issues that were once created between any two souls is of particular importance during our present lifetime. That is why the Universe is offering us this chance for making peace at last and developing this connection into a mutually satisfying one. Rest assured it is worth every small effort we make, because the more harmonious relationships we create during our present lifetime, the more of them shall we be able to bring with us and enjoy in all subsequent ones. 

It’s never too late to get started! To my mind, most helpful of all is the recognition that all difficulties and obstacles we encounter on our pathway through life – not merely the ones in relationships – are in truth challenges, to be worked with and learnt from. This process speeds up considerably once we have grown wise enough to accept Saturn as our teacher. If we willingly accept and submit ourselves to old Father Time’s stern and undeviating demands, we can build stability into our character make-up as well as our relationships. 

Before this lifetime is over for us, we are then likely to find that life itself has equipped us with a fine sense of responsibility and self-discipline, as well as the ability of telling right behaviour from wrong, in ourselves and those around us. That is the only way Saturn’s role in our lives can change from that of a teacher into the one of a rewarder.  

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 17, 2016)

*Are Marriages Made In Heaven?

*_*




*_​
Well, they are not exactly made in Heaven but in the world of spirit. Long before any soul ever makes its appearance in physicality, the whole plan of the coming lifetime, including the people it is going to get more intimately involved with, is carefully laid out in the great book of life. To ensure maximum room for the expansion of our spiritual growth on the Earth plane, this is done in broad outlines only. Behind the scenes of life, our God or Highest Self and the Angels plan and prepare the learning opportunities that are most suited to the requirements of our present level of development. ​​ 
The relationships we are going to have, to whom we shall get married – if so – and what children will come through us or whether there will be none this time round. To offer us as many opportunities for learning and growing, and at the same time repaying some of our Karmic debts that accumulated in previous lifetimes, all these things and many more are predestined and prepared for each one of us with the greatest loving care. Now that we know that none of these things happen perchance or by coincidence, let’s be content with our lot and do our best to learn as much as possible from the experiences the Universe presents to us. This is made easier through the knowledge that in the fullness of time what we are doing now is getting us ready for exploring and getting to know the higher aspects of life. 

Human relationships, as difficult and nauseating as some of them can be or eventually turn into, are a vital part of every soul’s development because we learn and grow through our relationships. The best possible evolutionary/spiritual progress can be achieved when both parties are aware that each one of us is an individual and unique soul and spirit. Each partner in any kind of relationship always remains an individual. This does not change when two people are married to each other and on the same pathway of healing and improving their relationships, so that even the most difficult ones are converted into friendships. The further we advance into the Aquarian Age, the more urgently this is required from all of us. 

This is especially true for the hardest relationship of all and that is the one with ourselves. As everything starts with us, if we wish to find friends, we first have to learn how to be a good friend to others and that, like any other skill, can only be acquired through constant practice. And before we can be a good friend to others, we have to learn how to be our own best friend. Without too much selfishness, we are required to safeguard and take care of our own needs, wishes and interests. If we do not respect ourselves and them, how can we expect others to do so? 

True friendships last beyond our earthly existence. We take them with us wherever we go and bring them with us, should other incarnations become necessary. They will then be part of our support system. That’s why there is every reason for nurturing our human relationships and looking after them, right here and now. Spiritually we benefit greatly when we succeed in transmuting even the most difficult and traumatic ones into bonds of friendship and love. True love is an eternal link between two souls that will never extinguish. By the quality of their vibrations they will always recognise each other, wherever and whenever they meet again.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 21, 2016)

_*Of Marriage 

*_






Almitra spoke again and said: ‘What of marriage, Master?’ 
And the prophet replied: 
‘You were born together and you shall be for evermore.
You shall be together when the wings of death scatter your days.
Aye, you shall be together even in the silent memory of God.
That’s what I believed when I first wrote these lines,
But I know better now that I am dwelling on the other side 
Of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds.
I can see clearly what a long way marriage 
Has come since the days of the patriarchy
When it deteriorated ever more into 
A more than somewhat archaic institution. 

What a long way our world has come since then!
It gladdens my heart to see that for many by now 
Marriage means forming a partnership 
In which both men and women have equal rights 
As well as duties to fulfil, because each one of you is an
Individual and independent spark of Divine consciousness,
Who once emerged from the heartmind of God. 
Although in spirit all is one, when in earthly life you are married,
Make sure there is room between you.
Allow each other breathing space and invite 
The winds of the Heavens to dance between you.
Love one another, but do not make a bond of your love
That ties you together as if with cast-iron chains.
Let your love be more like an ocean that moves 
Between the shores of your two souls.

The other half you have been looking for without success
On the Earth plane in the course of many lifetimes 
Is not meant to be found there and in other human beings. 
The missing part of you that will make you whole is 
The living God within, everyone’s own Highest or God Self. 
Reuniting with it is the only marriage that in the end
Can still and satisfy your yearnings for a love that is true,
Accepts you totally and unconditionally,
Never leaves you and lasts in all Eternity. 

That’s why I say:
You do not need anyone else to make you whole.
Each one of you has the energies of their counterpart within.
For a long time it had to remain dormant,
Waiting to be taken into possession by you.
Help each other to recognise and take possession of it.
Then with gratitude for the gift the other one 
Has brought you, let go of each other again.

Even though you are married, 
Never forget that each soul has its own pathway to walk, 
Its own things to do and lessons to learn.
So share what nurtures you and fill each other’s cup,
But do not drink from the same cup or eat from the same loaf. 
Sing and dance together and be joyous,
But let each also sometimes be on their own,
Just like the strings of a lute are alone, 
Although they vibrate with the same tune.

Give your hearts, but not into each other’s keeping,
For only the hand of life can contain them.
Stand together, but not too close,
Similar to the pillars of a temple standing apart,
Bearing in mind that the oak tree and 
The cypress do not grow in each other’s shade.

Each in their own way and time has to learn their pathway to walk,
Their Karma to redeem and Highest potential to fulfil.
Let each learn to take the lead in some things whilst following in others.
Each contributing in their own special and unique manner
Not only adds variety and interest to your relationship,
It helps to make it last longer and ensures that both partners
Grow at an even pace, individually and together.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading: 
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
•    ‘Soul Mates’
•     ‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’

From ‘Words Of The Prophet – A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 22, 2016)

_*Teaching An Old Dog New Tricks
*_
_*




*_
​It  has been said that you cannot teach an old dog new tricks. We are in  this life to learn from our daily experiences, so that would simply not  do justice to the purpose of our being here. Having reached the age of  seventy-nine at the time of updating this, a day without having learnt  something, somehow, somewhere is a wasted one for me. That’s why I can  tell you that the above saying is simply not true.

But, how do  clever old dogs go about learning new tricks? Because they have been on  the Earth plane for a long time, they have – or should have – gathered  much wisdom from their experiences. They are also likely to have found  out that no-one can teach us anything, that in truth everything is  already inside us. Therefore, we just need someone to awaken the things  that are slumbering within the recesses of our own spirit and soul, who  is willing to assist us with bringing them to the fore of our  consciousness.

And how does one teach elderly canines to build  happier and better balanced relationships? In my view, it’s never too  late for it. Learning to appreciate and respect ourselves as much as we  do others is our first requirement. It then gradually becomes easier to  recognise our own true needs and to let our heart have its say. The more  it opens with the love for all life, the more we get in touch with  ourselves and learn to respect our own requirements, too. What has  helped my heart to open and my soul to heal more than anything, has been  the finding of a place where it is a pleasure to be, with people who  enjoy and seek my company, as much as I do theirs. People who accept and  appreciate me for who and what I am, and who freely respond to what I  have to give, without needing to be prompted.

There is no need to  ask for the Earth or the Stars, but human beings need warmth and  affection in their relationships. If we and they are to thrive, each  party must learn to give and take both in equal measure. It is normal  for human beings to reach out to others; to share and take part in each  other’s life; to support each other and to be there for each other; to  enjoy each other’s company and to take an interest in each other, rather  than each living on a small island of their own. We are in this life to  learn these things through our human relationships and once our heart  opens to love, life itself teaches us these skills.

One thing is  sure and that is that true love is a strange and wonderful thing that  moves in mysterious ways. Why do we have so little faith in the Highest  to bring us whatever we most urgently need, including someone to love in  this manner? Haven’t all our true requirements always been met? The  Angels in charge of us and our world are well aware of the fact that  each one of us in due course needs a partner who shares our spiritual  interests and not only the material ones. That’s why someone of that  calibre eventually does appear in our life, when the time is right – one  way or another – and maybe when we least expect it.

Who are we  to stand in the way when this special person enters our life and  hesitate, hopefully not for too long? We are here to learn to love  wisely. Well, is it wise to cling onto something – anything that is past  its sell-by date? Spiritual awareness, by the way, does not make such  decisions any easier. Knowing that we are responsible and have to live  with the karmic consequences of every thought, word and action, we make  an extra effort at doing the right things, on all levels, trying to do  justice to all involved. But with our limited view, how can we ever know  what is best for ourselves and another? All we can do is follow our  inner guidance and then take the plunge.

If our intentions are  good and we act with love in our heart and do our best, then God and the  Angels can and will do the rest. The Universal laws ensure that when we  send our best into our world – and all worlds, for that matter – only  the best comes back to us. And it is true that bread cast onto the  waters of life does come back, and any love we have ever given will  always return to us, though not necessarily through the people we gave  it to. This hardly ever happens, but it will come back, as often as not  in the form of help when we really need it. Suddenly it is there and to  our amazement hands are reaching out to us, from unexpected people and  places.

Observing this kind of thing in our own lives goes a long  way towards restoring our faith and trust in the inherent goodness of  life, which we may have lost along the way whilst struggling to find our  way through some particularly traumatic events. To my mind, that is the  very reason why such situations arise. It is good to learn through them  first hand that it is safe to trust that our true needs will always be  met. And that is how the Universe teaches us the most important lessons  of all: learning to trust.

With regard to people who need to go  their separate ways after a long standing relationship that proves  exceedingly hard to end, the White Eagle group of spirit guides said  something that appeared on the Message Board of the White Eagle Lodge in  March 2006: ‘You will ask if divorce or separation can be wrong. We,  your guides in the world of light, say: not at all. In everyday life you  go through certain phases, physical and spiritual, that are meant to  teach you specific lessons. When one phase is over and its usefulness is  finished, it falls away. It is the same with marriage. When the  required period of wedded life between two people has passed and you  have learned what was necessary, the purpose of that marriage is likely  to have been fulfilled, not only for yourself but also for your partner.  Therefore, we do not hold that divorce is sinful or that it hinders  both partners spiritual advancement in any way.’

As always, the  test lies in the way we tackle and resolve the issues that arise. The  way we handle them shows the wise ones, who are in charge of us in the  spiritual background of earthly life, much better than anything else how  much we really have progressed on the evolutionary spiral of life – or  whether we merely think so.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial (Oct 22, 2016)

is that bazz cargo in the pic...?


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 22, 2016)

escorial said:


> is that bazz cargo in the pic...?



Who knows? Shall we ask him?


----------



## escorial (Oct 22, 2016)

without specs


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 22, 2016)

I like him better with the specs. He looks so learned!


----------



## escorial (Oct 22, 2016)

bit saucy that pic with his specs on and no collar.....


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 22, 2016)

Never mind! If you love someone, you love them whichever way they present themselves - otherwise it's not love you're feeling.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 22, 2016)

Why would we use the expression "growing older" if the latter word implied that something was diminishing while the former that something was increasing? It seems in itself to be an odd combination of words with contradictory implications.


----------



## dither (Oct 22, 2016)

Well, at the risk of raising the roof, i think people should have a choice.
Let's face it, growing old is the short straw.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 22, 2016)

This morning I happened to receive an email from my friend in the USA who teaches English literature at a university. My birthday is on United Nations day, so is imminent, and he wrote this.

"I should say that you certainly don't seem to be 72 intellectually as your British wit seems sharper than ever and you seem to have worn better in your 72 years than the UN has."

With his profound knowledge of literature I wonder why he considers it to be unusual for a person of my age to be intellectually active. Admittedly I was 66 before I even started writing fiction, but when _do_ real professional writers give up the day job entirely?

In passing I should mention that his students are apparently being as exasperating as usual or, to be precise, even more so. He wrote about his just concluded course on Renaissance literature, 

"I had one student in particular in my Renaissance class who was continually annoyed that we had to study Shakespeare in our survey of the English Renaissance until, finally, with no little exasperation, I told her, 'Look, I can't take William Shakespeare out of the Renaissance! People will notice!' " 

Poor man. He lives for the works of Shakespeare in particular.


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 22, 2016)

I did enjoy the beginning, and was able to relate to it somewhat. But then, when I saw that it went on for four pages, I quit reading. You’re obviously not asking for help—is there a reason you posted so much at one time? It’s almost as if you tipped over a barrel and dumped it all out.


----------



## dale (Oct 22, 2016)

patskywriter said:


> I did enjoy the beginning, and was able to relate to it somewhat. But then, when I saw that it went on for four pages, I quit reading. You’re obviously not asking for help—is there a reason you posted so much at one time? It’s almost as if you tipped over a barrel and dumped it all out.



i think she just expresses her feelings in these. they're hers. not  really sure if their created for interaction. 
it seems like when i interact in them, i get in trouble. but...then again....it's not really  uncommon for me to
get in trouble  no matter where. but i'm 47. so i'm kind  of old. or getting there. so what do i think of getting
old? it sucks. the fairy dust i used to sprinkle over my head to fly don't work so well  no more. i had a young dude
call me "old skool" and i damn near punched him in the mouth. i wake up coughing. i see my  parents as very wise
people now, whom i still argue with. when i'm at  a public  pool and see high school girls in bikinis? i have to
shut my eyes real tight  or else i'll feel like a pervert. i have no mouth filter. so yeah. i think i'm a good example of getting old.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 22, 2016)

dale said:


> i think i'm a good example of getting old.


At 47 you're still in the prime of life. Like in passing from childhood to adulthood, to me old is when that third and final perspective of life creeps up on you. Some get angrier, some get more divorced from the real world, and some get wiser in ways you wouldn't recognize. 

When I was an adolescent any sport hunters on the res ran the risk of getting staked out on a red ant hill. When I was your age, I was fighting similar battles in the corporate arena. Now, better understanding the animals we are, I focus on the silver linings, like times in the woods with my canine companion, and visiting my grandson.


----------



## Carly Berg (Oct 22, 2016)

Growing older. I dreaded the empty nest but now that it (and surprise early retirement) are here, I am very pleased. Not saying I'm above going to the medical spa for a little help in looking younger but wow, the pressure is off, the hard-lifting is done (fingers crossed) and it's party time for me and my sweet baboo. We sleep 'til noon, eat out all the time, take trips and hang out in the pool. It is wonderful.


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 23, 2016)

*Why Is Earth Life Necessary?






*
​When one takes a good look at our world, one cannot help asking occasionally: ‘Is life on the Earth really necessary and if so, why does it sometimes have to be so hard and cruel, tough and demanding? Who would we be to doubt and argue with our Creator’s wisdom? Yet, we are not only allowed to ask searching and awkward questions, we are meant to do just that. If we wish to find truth, the more we query things the better. After all, we are in this life to re-discover to rediscover our true nature as a child of God, a spark of the Divine and a young God in the making, and that therefore the characteristics, energies and powers that are in God are also in us. It is only when one has become aware that this is so that one can begin to make a conscious effort at learning to use these things wisely. 

Because on the inner level all life is one, the illusion of life in physicality was necessary. It was an instrument for helping us to become aware of the fact that, although each one of us is a spark of the Divine and a child of God, and therefore a highly gifted and creative being, all of us are also individuals. That is why, when we as a race had reached a certain stage in our development, the infinite wisdom of our Father/Mother Creator decreed that the time had come for us to begin to realise that each one of us is a unique and precious, and also a separate and individual being. In our state as pure spirit we could see the sense of this. And so we accepted that the illusion of Earth life should be created and that – for as long as that existence would be required – our small earthly self would get ever more lost in the belief that we are separate from our Creator and at loggerheads with It. 

It was therefore decided by the hierarchy of the Angels, who is as much part of the Great Mother’s love and wisdom as the Father’s power, that there was no better way of helping us to realise and develop our sense of individuality than the creation of an existence in physicality. Everybody wandering around in their own physical body as their vehicle through the lifetimes that would be required absorb this lesson, would be sufficient to create the impression and illusion of separateness. Like all great ideas, the principle of this plan is simplicity itself. The Universal laws ensure that it works itself out to perfection and that balance is constantly being restored. 

To familiarise us with the duality of our nature, a small earthly self is required to act out the characteristics of its true nature and polar opposite, the Highest or God Self. These two had to go their separate ways and move in opposite directions, but only for as many lifetimes as this lesson is going to take. Experiencing love and hate, war and peace gradually teaches us the difference between good and evil. Evil invariably brings pain and suffering into our lives, while being a kind and loving person who thinks good thoughts and does good things draws ever more pleasant and agreeable things into our lives, as a reward. After some time the earthly selves notice that this is happening and begin to strive to do their share of manifesting good in preference to evil on the Earth plane.

Every spark of the Divine has masculine and feminine characteristics that are identical to those of its parents. For this phase of our development the two work together as a masculine logical and analysing thinking aspect that has a soft and sensitive feminine counterpart and partner, the soul. This is how Earth life came into being and throughout all lifetimes we spend on the Earth we are helping our planet with its own evolution. At the very beginning of this journey of discovery we were given the promise that eventually all parts of our being would be reunited and healed together into one again. 

No spirit and soul will ever be forced to return to life on the Earth. At the moment of physical death when we leave behind our earthly identity and our physical body and return to our true home, the world of spirit, we once more become aware of our true nature as spirit and soul who has gone home. This is where all human souls go, for the simple reason that there is nowhere else for us to go. Having arrived in the world of light, we remember God’s plan for humankind and our role and place in it. If we wish to make any progress on our evolutionary journey, there is nothing for it but to apply for another lifetime in physicality. This is the only way we shall eventually be released from the duty of participating in Earth life with all its joys and miseries. 

Only when our behaviour proves to those in charge of us that we have evolved into one hundred percent reliable, trustworthy and true sons/daughters of God, shall we be allowed to proceed with the exploration of the higher and eventually highest levels of life. All of us are specially gifted in some way and throughout the ages, in the long course of our evolutionary pathway up to now, God and the Angels have been providing each one of us with all the assistance we require to become aware of our individuality and to help us develop our talents to their highest potential. This will forever continue. And as soon as the plan for our personal development on the Earth has been fulfilled, the voyage home into the awareness of our oneness with God and all life begins. The false belief of separateness is shed along the way and the deep inner wound closes and heals the more we consciously enter into the radiance of the light from the Highest Star and the brightest light of Creation that radiates through the light of the Sun in the sky above us. 

This light is part of the illusion of Earth life. What we see is a radiance from the Sun of all Suns that provides the Sun of our solar system with a spiritual illumination that is comparable to the aura of our physical bodies. What we receive on the Earth and perceive as heat and light is a reflection of the Christ light, who is the Spirit of the Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life. Its reflection shines onto us and our world through our physical Sun. The Universal Christ is the light that gives life to all and illumines it in all its forms. This is more than a mere inner God consciousness. Its radiance is the Light of all lights, the Sun of all Suns and the ultimate power of Creation that brings everything into being and sustains it.

For evolutionary reasons and in keeping with the great plan of life, the Heavenly and earthly parts of God’s Creation had to go their separate ways in the beginning. In the end they are reunited, blessed and healed together again by the warmth and love of the Great Light. This can only happen when the small earthly self is ready to freely surrender its whole being unto its Highest or God Self, to ask for Its protection and guidance and then to willingly follow whatever it receives this way without hesitation. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Purpose Of Individuality’ 
[*=center]‘The Lark’s Message’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## dither (Oct 23, 2016)

LeeC said:


> At 47 you're still in the prime of life. Like in passing from childhood to adulthood, to me old is when that third and final perspective of life creeps up on you. Some get angrier, some get more divorced from the real world, and some get wiser in ways you wouldn't recognize.



I just got tired, so damn tired, of everything.
Senses  dumbed down to the point where nothing really matters any more and you know what, i don't care.


----------



## bobo (Oct 23, 2016)

dither said:


> I just got tired, so damn tired, of everything.
> Senses  dumbed down to the point where nothing really matters any more and you know what, i don't care.


But it matters writing - doesn't it ?? :welcome:


----------



## dither (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah,
i guess.


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 24, 2016)

*The Overflowing Cup

*_*



*_​ 
I have never made a fortune.
It’s probably too late for that by now,
But I don’t worry about it much
‘Cos I’m happy anyhow.
As I’ve been walking along life’s way,
I’ve been reaping better than I sowed
And am drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

I haven’t got many riches,
And sometimes the going’s tough,
But I’ve got loving ones around me
And with that I’m rich enough.
I thank You God for your blessings,
And the mercies You have bestowed.
I’m drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

I remember times when things went wrong
And my faith wore somewhat thin.
But then at once the dark clouds broke,
And the Sun peeped through again.
Please help me God not to gripe 
About the tough rows I have hoed,
Instead give thanks and praise to You
That I’m still drinking from my saucer,
For my cup has overflowed.

If You give me strength and courage,
When the way grows steep and rough,
I’ll not ask for other blessings
As I’m already blessed enough.
And may I never be too busy,
To help others bear their loads,
So I can drink from my saucer,
Each time my cup has overflowed.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 26, 2016)

*The Value Of Making Mistakes

*_*





*_​_‘I sometimes react to making a mistake as if I had betrayed myself. My fear of making a mistake seems to be based on the hidden assumption that I am potentially perfect and that if I can just be very careful I will not fall from heaven. But a 'mistake' is a declaration of the way I am, a jolt to the way I intend, a reminder I am not dealing with the facts. When I have listened to my mistakes, I have grown.’_ Hugh Prather​​ The very nature of our earthly education is that we do not always know in advance what is expected from us and therefore what the right thing to do is. Yet, this principle applies at all times, but most of all whenever we are ready to venture forth into new experiences. Whilst in physicality all of us are spiritually the equivalent of young children at school and therefore are bound to make mistakes. There is nothing wrong with that! Indeed, they are good for us and we are meant to make them, so there really is no need to become unduly upset over any kind of error of the past or present. For one thing, they teach our earthly self humility and that is a quality that is greatly needed by all of us. And for another, as long as we glean something valuable from any experience, we are progressing and growing, and our spirit and soul have every reason to rejoice.

By trying one or two – maybe three or four – of the wrong things, the discomfort and/or pain they cause us in the end guides us towards that which really is meant to be for us, and is therefore good and right. That does not mean the other options we tried were wrong! As they helped us in our search, they too were right at that time for us and our development. Having established that something has no value for us, we owe it to ourselves to search for what has. Clearly, we needed every one of our ‘mistakes’ of the past. Each one of them has helped us to grow into the one we are now. Everything we have learned up to any given moment is stored in our soul memories and we are benefiting from it. Consciously and unconsciously we are constantly drawing from this store and adding to it, all the while making our life more agreeable and easier to cope with. 

Making no mistakes means refusing to become fully alive. Following our inner guidance is particularly valuable in this connection. Only when we have learnt to listen to it can the small still voice of our conscience show us, through the reactions that rise into our consciousness from the world of our feelings, what is right or wrong in any situation. The main trouble in the past has been that we all too easily ignored this voice and swept it aside, unaware of the fact that each one of us is equipped with this kind of inner guidance and its immense value. Ignoring this wise one within, that most certainly has been a mistake, but where would we be without any of them? We would hardly ever have learned anything. 

The more highly evolved we become, the more times we have travelled round the zodiac. These journeys have taken us many times through every single one of its signs and learning the lessons each one provides for us. This means that time and again we have experienced lifetimes in Gemini and Virgo, both ruled by Mercury, the winged messenger of the Gods of antiquity. The same as all other aspects of our nature, the critical faculties were given to us for the wise higher purpose of helping us to develop the ability to discern and discriminate. In Gemini and Virgo our critical faculties are developed and every lifetime spent in one of them hones and sharpens this ability some more.

As a result, we easily spot the flaws in everything and especially in the people around us. Something inside us instinctively seems to draw us to them. Wise ones are aware of this and also of the importance of every one of our thoughts and spoken words and the effects they are having. For sake of the smooth running of their human relationships, they control their critical faculties and in keeping with their advanced evolutionary state, they only impart criticism when it is helpful to someone. In that case they do so in constructive ways and with kindness and understanding, compassion and love in their hearts. 

And because erring is human and forgiving Divine, whenever they are disappointed that they themselves have failed in some way, they forgive themselves the same as they would anyone else for making a mistake. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought’ 
[*=center]‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’ 
[*=center]‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’ 
[*=center]‘The Creative Power Of Thought’ 
[*=center]‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’ 
 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 28, 2016)

_*Doing The Right Things
*_
_*



*_

People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centred.
You don’t have to like them, but love them anyway!

They are all part of your own family.
They are part of you and you are part of them.
They may not yet know it, but you being wiser,
Love them anyway!

People may project their own ulterior motives onto you,
And accuse you of having them.
Rest safe in the knowledge that the Universe
Knows their hearts as well as yours.
Do good anyway!

If being successful means that we can only win
False friends and real enemies.
Succeed anyway!

The good we do today may be forgotten tomorrow.
Do it anyway!

What could have taken years of building up,
Can be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway!

People who are in need of our help,
May attack us whilst we are trying to help them.
Help anyway!

Give the world the best that is within you,
And should it be rejected, do not stop giving.
Give anyway!

The Universal Law of Karma ensures that what we send
Into the world, has to return to us.
Give of your best and only the best is sure to return!

Bishop Abel Muzorewa
African Spiritual and Political Leader
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’


* * *

​


----------



## bobo (Oct 31, 2016)

wrong thread


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 31, 2016)

bobo said:


> wrong thread



Who? You or me?


----------



## bobo (Oct 31, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> Who? You or me?



Good question :hi::hi:


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 31, 2016)

*The Angel In Disguise
*



​
There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of the world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see; and to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly or heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
The living splendour, woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

That gift is there and the wonder of an
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you –
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem and with a prayer
That for you, now and forever,
The day may break and the shadows flee away.

Fifteenth Century Prayer

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 1, 2016)

Count your garden by the flowers,
Never by the leaves that fall.
Count your joys by golden hours,
Never when life’s worries call.

Count your days by smiles, not tears,
And when birthdays come around,
Count your age by friends, not years,
And the gifts of love you’ve found.

Anon.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 3, 2016)

*The Weaver*

_*



*_​
 My life is but a weaving
Between my Creator and me.
I cannot choose the colours,
As S/He worketh steadily.

Oft-times S/He weaveth sorrow,
And I, in foolish pride,
Forget S/He sees the upper
And I the underside.

Not till the loom is silent
And the shuttles cease to fly,
Shall God unroll the canvas
And explain the reasons why

The dark threads are as needful
In the Weaver’s skilful hand,
As the threads of gold and silver
In the pattern S/He has planned.

S/He knows and loves and cares –
Nothing this truth can dim,
And S/He gives the best to those
Who leave the choice to Her/Him.

Created by Anon.
Adapted by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 5, 2016)

*The Seasons Of Our Life
*
​ 



​ The world around us is a mirror that reflects what is happening on the inner plane of life. And just like our planet, in its seemingly endless succession of cycles of rebirth and death, moves through the season of spring, summer, autumn and winter, our lives are subject to the same process. Old age is the human winter and it’s good to know that every winter on all levels of life is followed by a new spring that brings to our world and also to us the Universe’s gifts of resurrection, rebirth and a renewal of life’s forces. Knowing that when we leave our physical bodies behind and return to the world of spirit, our true home, we are resurrected and reborn there into an existence of a different kind with new experiences and learning. Could anything be better?

That’s why I cannot say that the thought of being old disturbs me unduly. Yet, now the winter of my life is here, I sometimes wonder what’s happened and how did I get here so fast? Where have all those years gone? I remember seeing older people earlier in my life and thinking they were years ahead of me. The present season of my life was so far off in those days that I could not imagine what it would be like when I was as old as they were then. Nothing prepared me for the aches and pains that creep up on us with increasing age. There is no way of telling how long this particular season will last for me, but it’s good to know that when its end comes for each one of us, our lives are by no means over. I am sure you know exactly what I mean. New adventures are surely waiting for all of us in the world of spirit. Now, there’s an exciting thought for you!

If you have not yet reached the winter of your life, take it from me that it will catch up with you surprisingly quickly. Therefore, whatever you would still like to accomplish, get on with it and do it. Do not procrastinate and put things off any longer. Earth life has a dreamlike quality and the whole thing passes by amazingly fast. Do what you can today, as you can never be sure when you will be called home. In any case, there is no promise for any one of us that we shall experience as many seasons of life as others. That too is okay with me. Live for today and say all the things you want to tell your loved ones while there still is time. It will help them to appreciate and love you even more for yourself and not only for the things you have done for them over the years and those you will be leaving behind.

Life is a gift from the Universe to everybody on the Earth plane. The way we conduct ours can be made into a present for those who follow in our footsteps and our world. We are here to make our stay and theirs as pleasant as we can whilst living modestly and in a manner that cares for and nurtures Mother Earth, rather contributing to the general robbing and plundering of her precious resources. Wise ones leave this plane of life in as good a state as possible because they are aware that if, in one of their coming lifetimes, they will be required to return to earthly life, they will come as their own descendants – probably without being consciously aware that this is the case.

These wise ones appreciate that in one of their previous lifetimes they themselves could have been the people they used to think of as their great-grandparents and those who came before them. What an amazing thought! It puts quite a different slant on genealogy, don’t you think? Should further lifetimes on the Earth be required by any of us, by acting in positive and constructive ways now we can do our share of ensuring that we find a planet that has recovered from the ravages of humankind’s greed.

Today is the oldest I have ever been and when I am honest with myself, I have to admit that I do have some regrets. Mostly they are about the things I wish I had not done, but also those I should have done and somehow did not get round to. I comfort myself that this is balanced by the many things I did well and am glad about. When you take stock of your life, you may find the same. No matter what age you presently are, it is likely that the winter of your own life will sneak up on you in no time at all. So make the most of every day the Universe grants you and enjoy what it brings as much as possible. Be content with whatever experiences come your way, but don’t forget to have some fun, too. The awareness that everything that happens to us in the final analysis serves a wise and higher purpose can turn even the darkest day into a good one.

Live healthily and remind yourself every so often that nothing in our present existence truly belongs to us. Only what we are has power and value and not the things we acquire and think of as our possessions. A happy and loving heart and a peaceful accepting mind are the only wealth in this life that is worth having and not pieces of gold and silver. The riches of our spirit and soul are ours to keep. They are the only things we are allowed to take with us into Eternity. All the rest stays behind and inevitably has to go to someone else. Therefore, whatever goodness is in you and your life at any given time, make a special effort to share it with those around you. It’s not what we gather in material goods, but that which we scatter and share with others that reveals the quality of our character and life.

Although our physical bodies are masterpieces of precision engineering, of far greater importance however is the dweller inside them, our spirit and soul. Our physical body is part of Mother Earth and belongs to her. It is our means of transport for one single lifetime only. We are responsible for it, its maintenance and wellbeing. At the beginning of each new lifetime a new body is entrusted into our care and it should eventually be returned to the Earth in as good a condition as possible.

The same as all other earthly things these bodies are easily hurt and damaged. Frequently they are in need of being repaired and when they have reached the end of their usefulness, they decay and its atoms stay with the Earth. In contrast to this the indwelling spirit and soul is immortal and eternal. It moves on and will never perish. The level of consciousness that has been reached by the inner self at the time of leaving its outer shell behind has been imparted to each one of its cells and atoms.

They have always remained part of Mother Earth, who absorbs them so that in due course they can be recycled time and again. And because on the inner level all life is one, when we are evolving the rest of humankind is moving  forwards with us, so does our whole world as well as the rest of God’s Creation. This is how each one of us is helping all life to move ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. Having patiently and lovingly put up with our ignorant and unruly human behaviour for far too long, isn’t it the highest time that our beautiful planet is at last treated with the consideration and love it deserves? 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Drinking From The Eternal Fountain Of Youth’ 
[*=center]‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## LeeC (Nov 5, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> The world around us is a mirror that reflects what is happening on the inner plane of life. And just like our planet, in its seemingly endless succession of cycles of rebirth and death, moves through the season of spring, summer, autumn and winter, our lives are subject to the same process.


Not where you were headed, but this bit I agree with, as in:

“_What we are doing to the forests of the world is but a mirror reflection of what we are doing to ourselves and to one another._” ~ Chris Maser

Being an empirical naturalist though, I can't buy into this other life/world idea. Of course the physical elements our biobots are built on are recycled in Nature, but if there was another dimension to life you'd think we'd learn not to make it even more difficult the next time around ;-) And what about the natural history concept of species extinctions, where the Darwinian concept of fitness (survival of the most adaptable) loses its meaning. It would be happenstance that we returned as the same species, even less likely given our minimal liminal evolutionary thread. The reason we are hairy bipeds, rather than scaly bipeds, has more to do with the dinosaurs misfortune than any mammalian virtue.

Which also begs to question:


Aquarius said:


> Having patiently and lovingly put up with our ignorant and unruly human behaviour for millions of years, . . .


We've been around only a blink of the eye in geologic time. Our earliest stone age ancestors (primates) evolved less than three million years ago, and modern man less than fifteen thousand years, which is when the excesses of our disruptive proclivities began.

Here though, I applaud your thinking 


Aquarius said:


> . . . isn’t it the highest time that our beautiful planet is at last treated with the consideration and love it deserves?



Different strokes for different folks ...  My concept of enlightened life is that if we really care about our children, we'd care for the world they'll have to get by in. Kind of a responsibility to the continuity of life thing. 
*Save*​*Save*​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 5, 2016)

LeeC said:


> . . . We've been around only a blink of the eye in geologic time. Our earliest stone age ancestors (primates) evolved less than three million years ago, and modern man less than fifteen thousand years, which is when the excesses of our disruptive proclivities began. . . *v*​



Thank you for sharing your insights and observations with us, also for drawing my attention to the above point. I have made the following change to it:

'Having patiently and lovingly put up with our ignorant and unruly human behaviour for far too long, isn’t it the highest time that our beautiful planet is at last treated with the consideration and love it deserves?' 
With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 6, 2016)

*We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants

*



​ 
What a lot of pious talk there is on the Earth plane about the need for leaving our world in a fit state for our children and children’s children, but as always there is a great deal more to this issue than meets the eye. I agree that it is the highest time that we all get our act together and do our share of taking better care of our beautiful planet. After all, the main purpose of our earthly existence is that, hand in hand with God and the Angels, when the time for doing so has come, we should learn how to make our world into a better and more peaceful place, not just for humankind but for all its lifeforms. The way I perceive the matter is that this is just as necessary for us ourselves as it is for those who come through us, our children, and everybody else who will ever walk behind us. 

Let me explain. As you know by now, I do not share the view that life is a one-off thing. I do believe – nay, more than that, I know – that each one of us has been before, not just once or twice but a great many times. Each one of us is placed in earthly life to grow and evolve, in the course of many lifetimes, from spiritual infancy, toddlerhood and adolescence into adulthood. Until our earthly development is complete and we have reached this goal, we reappear however many lifetimes this may take for each individual spirit and soul. Each reincarnation into Earth life brings fresh opportunities for paying some of the debts we incurred in previous lifetimes, as well as creating new ones. In some of our lifetimes we reincarnate as a woman and on other occasions as a man. As we move along, we make many mistakes. This too is good and right, as all the while we are learning something from our experiences, our consciousness expands and we grow a little bit more in wisdom and understanding. 

And how about this for a mind-boggling conundrum? In truth we are constantly playing the role of our own forebears and in case our curriculum requires further lifetimes on the Earth, on each occasion we shall return as one of our own descendants. And unless we take an active part in blessing and healing our world now, in each future lifetime we shall be newly confronted with the mess we ourselves once helped to make of our planet and left behind unchanged in previous lifetimes. 

Let’s take a moment and join those who are in search of their roots. This takes us into the innermost core of life and the moment of our creation, when our spirit first came forth as a seed in the form of a thought from the heart-mind of God. One can only marvel at what has become of us in the meantime. There is no doubt in my mind that the person we are at present is the result of everything that happened to us from that moment onwards. All of it has been helping us towards growing ever more into the conscious awareness of our roots and origin as children of the Divine. Yet, in spite of the fact that on the outer level of life during each lifetime we appeared in a different guise, on the inner plane we remained the same. One cannot help marvelling that you were always you and I was me, and that is what we shall be forever.

Should our evolutionary program demand further sojourns through earthly life, we shall be appearing as the offspring of the one we presently are. Therefore, it stands to reason that any improvements we now make to our character and also our world are as much on behalf of ourselves as of our children’s children. This highlights the urgency of seriously getting to work on ourselves as well as finding satisfactory solutions for the issues that to this day are facing us and our world.

We live in extraordinary times of Mother Earth’s transformation and the homecoming of our race into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and our own. And so it is not surprising that many are feeling the urge of finding and reconnecting with their roots. For a long time we keep on reincarnating through the same family groups. But eventually we reach the point when we have become sufficiently evolved for the superconscious faculties of our nature begin to unfold and our inner and outer horizons start to broaden. And so, with the help of the wise ones in charge of us, we decide to be born into other cultures and civilisations, to become familiar with their customs, outlook on life and religious/spiritual aspirations. 

For these souls it would be futile to search for their origins on the outer level of life. They know that everybody’s true roots belong to the inner dimensions and therefore can only be found through journeying inwards. In this way we reconnect with our Highest or God Self, and through this becoming aware of our oneness with God and all life.

In contrast to them, young and inexperienced souls during their early lifetimes on the Earth plane are likely to misinterpret any of the promptings they receive from their inner being. They cannot help themselves because so far their earthly self has not yet discovered that there is such a thing as a spirit and a soul as well as an inner home, and that they too have these things. This is why one finds people in many countries of our world who are busily digging in the archives of earthly life for their roots. More highly evolved souls smile at their efforts. They can see no point in the ordinary type of genealogical research, because they are already consciously walking the highway that takes all of us together up the spiritual mountain and eventually – each one on their own – home into the final reunion with God. 

Now that you are aware that you have been your own ancestor, I would like to challenge you to take a good look at your family tree. When you consider the ancestral line-up in front of you, bear in mind that in some of your lifetimes you yourself could either have been an eminent person or a particularly ill-fated and unfortunate one. Should you be in danger of shedding crocodile tears and feeling your heart melting with compassion for those through whose line you reincarnated, and before your ego swells with pride for having come through such an illustrious family, think of the part you must have played in its saga. 

It is necessary to find forgiveness and feel compassion for ourselves and the many ordeals each one of us has to work their way through on their way to becoming the one we are today. To provide humankind with a well balanced educational program, it is for wise higher purposes that all human souls occasionally require lifetimes on the Earth plane when wretchedly difficult and traumatic situations have to be coped with. But we can trust the Universe’s wisdom and love that it will see to it that such times are balanced by successful, prosperous and happy ones. 

Understanding this, each one of us, without exception, has every reason to rejoice and be thankful for all our own experiences and everybody else’s. The time has come for making our peace and praising the Highest for the gift of life, for guiding and protecting us and keeping us safe by day and by night, and the many things it is constantly providing for each one of us. And that undoubtedly will continue forever.

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Gratitude’ 
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Sins Of The Fathers – Graven Images’ 
[*=center]‘Our Afflictions Are Not Ancestral Curses’ 
[*=center]‘Karma In Families’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 7, 2016)

And now on a lighter note here is an

 *Exercise For The Over Fifties

*​

Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you have plenty of room at each side.  


With   a 5-lb potato sack in each hand, extend your arms straight out from   your sides and hold them there as long as you can. Try to reach a full   minute and then relax. You will find that with each passing day you can   hold this position a bit longer. 


After a couple of weeks, move up to 10-lb potato sacks.   


Then try 50-lb potato sacks.  


Eventually   try to get to where you can lift a 100-lb potato sack in each hand and   hold your arms straight for more than a full minute. (I can already do   this!) 


Once you feel happy and confident with this level, put a potato in each sack. 
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 10, 2016)

*Why Having Babies Is Unadvisable For The Elderly


*
​With the help of new developments in the field of prolonged fertility, a sixty-five year-old friend of mine was able to conceive and give birth. When she was back home from the hospital, I went to see her. ‘May I see the baby?’ I asked. 

‘Not yet,’ she said. ‘Tell you what I’ll do. First I’ll make us a nice cup of tea, so we can sit and chat for a while.’ 

After about half an hour, having finished our drink, I repeated my request: ‘May I see the baby now?’ 

‘No, not yet,’ came the reply. 

A few more minutes went by, so I ventured forth once more: ‘How about seeing the baby now?’ 

‘No, not yet,’ my friend repeated.

Running short of patience, I blurted out: ‘Well, when can I see it?’ 

‘When he cries!’ she answered. 

‘Why do I have to wait until then?’, I queried. 

‘Because I forgot where I put him.’
* * *​


----------



## bobo (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Aquarius (Feb 25, 2017)

*Growing Older
*





What we value most in life,
The years may change, somehow.
What once seemed so important,
May not matter to us, now.
For over time, we learn and grow,
And find, as we’ve matured,
The things that mean the most to us
Are those that have endured.

One of the best things about growing older
Is that we learn to appreciate
The important things in life, 
Like peace of mind,
A sense of fulfilment,
And the caring of those we hold dear.

Emily Matthews 

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *


​


----------



## bobo (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Aquarius (Mar 4, 2017)

So very true, dear Bobo.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 4, 2017)

LeeC said:


> .
> 
> Which also begs to question:
> 
> ...




4.543 billion years is the age of the earth 
200,000 is the number of years that man has been on the earth, that is the number that Google gives anyway
To understand how much of an effect or percentage of time man has been on the earth take 4.543 billion and divide it by 200,000. The number comes out to 22,753 
to visualize that percentage of time look at it this way. The average novel is 200pages or about 55,000 words. Take and divide 22,753 by 200 and you would have the roughly the number of books stacked up to represent time. Which would be113.765 books stacked one on top of the other.

If you were to pull out one page from one of the books that were stacked 113 high, that one page this would represent the time man has been on earth. 


If that one page equals the time man has spent on earth and for argument sake is say the last 150 years which would represent the "Industrial Revolution." then that time span can be represented by the .0015 or what would be the equivalent of one letter of one word on the entire page. 



So if you were to measure time in a visual sense picture it being 113 novels high this is how long the earth as been around. Pull out one page from any of the 113 novels and from that one page that is the man has been on earth, that time span of 150years represents one letter of one of one word from all the books piled and estimated at almost ten feet high. I am no math geek but I am pretty sure that is about equal to a blink of an eye.​


----------



## Gofa (Mar 5, 2017)

4.543 billion years is the age of the earth
they say the moon is 5.5 billion years 

oh dea the numbers dont mesh ​


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 5, 2017)

I find moon at 4.53...but who is going to split hairs


----------



## bobo (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## bobo (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## bobo (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## bobo (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## sas (Apr 19, 2017)

bobo said:


> View attachment 17269





Well, I would have said: One of the best things about being with someone older is you'll know they're an asshole before they even speak. (Our dispositions become written on our face. Smile!)


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 19, 2017)

_*No Regrets
*_
_*




*_
Life is too short to spend it regretting things.
Love the people who treat you right
And leave behind the ones who don’t.
Never forget that everything in earthly life
Is of a temporary nature and but a passing phase.

Everything that happens is only there
Because contains it some kind of a lesson.
Whenever life offers us a second chance,
Let’s grab it with both hands and
Do our best to create something of value from it.

Nobody promised Earth life would be easy.
So, when in future something changes
Our life profoundly,
Let’s go with the flow and allow it to happen,
Resting safely in the knowledge that,
As long as we grow and learn something
From every experience,
Our earthly stay will not have been
A wasted one.

* * *
​


----------



## bobo (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## bobo (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Aquarius (Apr 27, 2017)

_*The Flower Garden Of The Years
*_
_*



*_

Count your garden by the flowers,
Never by the leaves that fall.
Count your joys by golden hours,
Never when life’s worries call.

Count your days by smiles, not tears,
And when birthdays come around,
Count your age by friends, not years,
And the gifts of love you’ve found.

Anon.

* * *
​


----------



## bobo (May 1, 2017)




----------



## sas (May 2, 2017)

Thanks, bobo...I am definitely more selective about friends. Only those with empathy have a place in my life. It seems they are getting harder to find. Or, was it ever so?


----------



## bobo (May 9, 2017)




----------



## sas (May 9, 2017)

bobo......seriously, I danced just like that with my granddaughter last weekend, while going through the mall. Her mother & sister were mortified. Their loss.


----------



## bobo (May 9, 2017)

Leading the young ones astray ?? - remember what happened to Socrates for the same 'crime' - lol
(your daughter might feel she herself because of  her constitution already draws too much attention.)


----------



## sas (May 10, 2017)

bobo,  Good point. However, she has always been embarrassed by my "acting up."  She has only used wheelchair for last six years. I shouldn't use "only" has it is wrenching for me.


----------



## bobo (May 10, 2017)

Sas, she 's obviously not like you, your daughter.
While she cannot have you to stop what you're doing, even she might like to 


- she surely has the right to stop what she perceive as a not so good influence on her daughters.
I'm sure you're a very good grandmother - but the mother has all the rights, not granny.
Besides you already had your chance with your own children, right ??

Why don't you sit down and talk calmly about it with your daughter ??  :teapot::teapot:


----------



## bobo (May 19, 2017)




----------



## bobo (May 22, 2017)




----------



## bobo (May 28, 2017)




----------



## bobo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## dither (Jul 10, 2017)

sas said:


> bobo......seriously, I danced just like that with my granddaughter last weekend, while going through the mall. Her mother & sister were mortified. Their loss.



sas,
I envy you.


----------



## bobo (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## bobo (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## sas (Aug 16, 2017)

bobo said:


> View attachment 19251




I hope this is not photo-shopped, and is real!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2017)

They would never allow that here. Some yahoo who's not even a lawyer moved into my mil's community and  right away demanded the tree swings get taken down.


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 16, 2017)

One more day closer to the grave... it is being so cheerful that keeps me going.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Aquarius (Sep 6, 2018)

_*The Eternal Fountain Of Youth
*_






​The  story of the prodigal son is now more relevant to each one of us than  it ever was before. We, the sons and daughters of God who for far too  long have been lost in the illusion that our earthly existence is the  only one, are at last on our way home. Ever more of us are discovering   the higher aspects of their nature, our Highest or God Self. To our  surprise we discover that God is alive in our own heart and that God is  as much part of us as we are part of God. Celebrations and great  rejoicings take place on the highest levels of life over every soul who  finds its way back home into this awareness.

Although none of us  ever truly loses their connection with the source of our being, the  illusion of separateness has been necessary because only through the  loss of something can we first recognise it and then learn to appreciate  its value in our life. That’s why each one of us in the course of our  long evolutionary pathway, first has to turn away from God and lose its  conscious awareness of the loving bond that exists between us. The  promise that eventually we shall re-establish this connection,  independent of how long this process may take, has accompanied and  sustained our race throughout all lifetimes. Being re-united with our  Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, is every soul’s birthright  and seeking it is everyone’s duty. This return into the oneness with  the Divine is a healing journey.

The state of separateness  ensures that once we are consciously reconnected with our Highest or God  Self, we shall to our very best to never again break away from what for  all human souls is the most precious relationship of all. There are  signs everywhere that increasing numbers of us are waking up to the  existence of the higher and highest levels of life, that the core and  essence of our being is spirit and part of God and that our spirit, the  same as God’s, is eternal, knows no age and cannot die. This knowledge  in itself is the eternal Fountain of Youth. It is the fulfilment of  humankind’s age-old dream that there is such a fountain somewhere and  that one day we shall find it. Alleluja! That’s what we have done and  clearly the fountain was by no means an empty promise.

Only the  physical body, the outer shell of our earthly being, is bound to age,  grow old and eventually decay, the same as everything else on the Earth  plane. But the indwelling spirit and soul that animates it and moves it  about are immortal and eternally young – there is no age for them.  Becoming aware of these things, that is the eternal fountain we have  been seeking for so long in vain, without having a clue that on the  Earth plane there is no such thing, that all along the term has been a  symbolism that describes another state of our being.

In the here  and now, through the understanding that it does exist in this form, the  fountain has turned into a reality. Whenever we imbibe and cherish the  spiritual knowledge that we are eternal beings, who will always be  alive, we are drinking from the fountain. The more of it sinks into the  recesses of our soul’s consciousness, the more our whole being is  renewed by the holy waters of God’s Divine truth. We are reborn into the  awareness of our true nature and the oneness with God. What more could  anyone wish for?

This is a process of rebirth in which every  individual spirit and soul, as well as that of our world is involved,  which has nothing to do with the religious beliefs and spiritual  aspirations anyone may hold to this day, or the lack of them, as the  case may be. And as births are inevitably accompanied by labour pains,  only a fool would expect a spiritual rebirth of such proportions to come  about without major obstacles and painlessly. Knowing how much is at  stake for us, individually and collectively, getting on with their  personal healing journey is everybody’s most urgent task, because when  one of us is healing our whole world heals with us. Each one of us to  the best of their abilities is required to make their contribution  towards assisting each other and our world through these trying times of  transformation.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## dither (Sep 9, 2018)

Morning glory,
it aint no fun when you're well north of 60.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 10, 2018)

Growing old is not for the squeamish, someone once said. How right that person was. And yet, there's the return into our true home ahead. I am certainly looking forward to it, but that doesn't mean I am wishing the rest of my present lifetime away.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 11, 2018)

_*Looking At The Bright Side
*_







​ Fed up and disenchanted with himself and  his life and feeling thoroughly sorry for himself, a man was sitting in  his study. After a moment or two of contemplation, he picked up a pen  and started to write: ‘I had surgery last year during which my gall  bladder was removed. Because of the operation I had to stay in bed for a  long time. I was approaching the age of sixty in the same year and was  disappointed that after having spent thirty years of my life in a  publishing company and done well for them, I was asked to retire to make  room for a younger person. This meant giving up my favourite job.  During that year my father died and my son failed his medical exam,  because he had been involved in a car accident and spent several days in  a hospital bed with a cast on his foot. The car was a write-off. Ah,  what a miserable year!’

If only the man had known that he was going through his second Saturn  return, and that with it the time had come for clearing out the things  that were no longer of any use in his life. Be that as it may, later  that day his wife came to see him and found him looking sad and lost in  thought. For some time she had been watching how he was sinking ever  deeper into a mood of despondency and depression. Standing behind him  she read his notes. An idea came to her and she silently left the room.  But after a while she returned with a sheet of paper, which she placed  by the side of what her husband’s notes. 

The woman had recently consulted the Great Mother of all life, the wise  one within her, and asked: ‘What can I do to help my husband?’ It was  the Mother’s love and wisdom that guided the wife’s hand and thoughts  when she wrote: 

‘Last year I finally got rid of a gall bladder that had caused me many  years of discomfort and pain. In the same year I turned sixty-five. I am  of sound health and having retired from my job, I can now use more of  my time to compose the master novels I have always dreamed I would write  one day. They are going to be stories that have purpose and meaning,  because I am now much more focussed and at peace. 

‘After having lived to the ripe old age of ninety-five without needing  to depend on others or suffering from any serious illnesses, in that  same year my father passed into the world of light. Reunited with my  mother, he is sure to be exploring his new home now and enjoying its  greater freedom. I look forward to seeing them again in due course. If I  last as long as my father did, I have another thirty-five years before  me. It’s up to me whether I spend them unhappily dwelling on the things  that once were, or whether I make them into the most happy and creative  time of my life. 

‘It is true, it was also the year my car was a complete write-off.  However, the main thing is that our son is alive and has survived the  accident without disabilities. All in all, I think the year passed well  and when looked at in the right way, it has brought many blessings into  my life, for which I give thanks and praise to the Highest.’

The ability to see the bright side of all our experiences is one of the  finest and rewarding art forms Earth life has to offer. And if we but  take a closer look at our lives, there is always something to be  thankful for. Being grateful for the many gifts the Universe bestows  upon us at any given moment fills our whole being with a sense of  fulfilment, happiness and the goodness of life. 
Count your garden by the flowers,
Never by the leaves that fall.
Count your joys by golden hours,
Never when life’s worries call.

Count your days by smiles, not tears,
And when birthdays come around,
Count your age by friends, not years,
And the gifts of love you’ve found.
​ Anon.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Age 58/59 – The Second Saturn Return’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 15, 2018)

_*Growing Older*_






What we value most in life,
The years may change, somehow.
What once seemed so important,
May not matter to us, now.
For over time, we learn and grow,
And find, as we’ve matured,
The things that mean the most to us
Are those that have endured.

One of the best things about growing older
Is that we learn to appreciate
The important things in life, 
Like peace of mind,
A sense of fulfilment,
And the caring of those we hold dear.

Emily Matthews
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 23, 2019)

_*Gnome Sayings

*_
​
Important facts to remember as you grow older:​
Death is the number one killer in the world.

Life is sexually transmitted.

Good health is merely the slowest possible rate at which one can die.

Give a person a fish and you feed them for a day. Teach a person to use the Internet and they won’t bother you for weeks, months, maybe years.

Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in hospital and dying of nothing.

All of us could take a lesson from the weather. It pays no attention to criticism.

In the sixties people took acid to make the world weird. Now the world is weird and people take Prozac to make it normal.

Don’t worry about old age. It doesn’t last that long.

Noam Sain

* * * ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 18, 2019)

_*Prayer For True Wisdom
*_
​ _*



*_

Lord, Thou knowest better than I know myself
That I am growing older and will some day be old.
Keep me from the fatal habit
Of thinking I must say something
On every subject and on every occasion.

Release me from craving to straighten out everybody’s affairs.
Make me thoughtful, but not moody,
Helpful, but not bossy.
With my vast store of wisdom,
It seems a pity not to use it all,
But Thou knowest, Lord,
That I want a few friends left at the end.

Keep my mind free from the endless recital of details.
Give me wings to get to the point.
Seal my lips on my aches and pains.
They are increasing and the love of rehearsing them
Is becoming ever sweeter, as the years go by.
I dare not ask for grace enough to enjoy
The tales of others’ pains,
But help me to endure them with patience.

I dare not ask for improved memory,
Only for a growing humility and a lessening cocksureness,
When my memory seems to clash with that of others.
Teach me the glorious lesson
That I could be mistaken, occasionally.
Keep me reasonably sweet.
I do not want to be a Saint,
Some of them are so hard to live with,
But a sour old person is 
One of the crowning works of the devil.

Give me the ability to see good things in unexpected places,
And talents in unexpected people.
And grant me, O Lord, the gift 
Of having the grace to tell them so.
Amen

A Nun’s Prayer
From the Seventeenth Century​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 1, 2019)

_*Slowing Down
*_
​ 





O Great White Spirit, 
Father/Mother of all life,
Help my earthly self to slow down,
Ease its pounding heartbeat,
Quieten its racing mind
And steady its hurrying steps.

To restore its ability to sleep at night,
Show me how to enjoy the serenity and peace
Of our world’s mountains, hills and lakes,
Far from the noise and confusion 
Of humankind’s earthly existence.

Teach me the art of taking time off:
For smelling some flowers,
Seeing more of family and friends,
And reading things that nurture 
My heart and soul.

With every breath I take
I give thanks and praise to You
For the beauty and wonder of Your Creation,
For everything that is presently in my life,
For that which once was 
And for what one of these days 
Forever will be mine.

Whenever I admire how the branches of trees
Are reaching ever higher into the Heavens,
I realise that they can only do this because 
You allow them space and time enough to do so.
Help my earthly self to be like the trees,
With its branches reaching high into Your world
And my roots planted firmly in Mother Earth
To draw nourishment from her 
Through the experiences of my life.
For drawing nourishing from her. 

Make my lower nature come to its senses 
So it stops running away from the calling
Of my spirit/soul, the eternal
Highest and noblest part of me, 
The wise one or living God within,
My inner guidance who knows the way
Of all things and the answers to all my questions,
You, O Great White Spirit,
And the Angels around your throne. 

Let them speak to me intuitively and
Grant me the gift of a humble heart,
The only place where we earthlings can
Find the rest, peace and healing 
Our whole being has been yearning for
A long, long time.

Amen

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 9, 2020)

_*The Prophet – On Death
*_
​ 





​ Then Almitra said: ‘We would ask now of death.’
And the Prophet replied: 
‘You can only begin to find out about the secrets of death 
By looking for them in the heart of life itself,
For in truth there is no death, only transformations 
When you, time and again at the end of yet another lifetime,
Return into another state of consciousness. 

Birds are messenger of the world of spirit or light,
Your true home, from where you once came 
And to which you return at the end of every earthly lifetime.
You have been granted the gift of another sojourn on the earthly plane,
So that you may grow in wisdom and understanding, 
And with the passing of time evolve into 
A seeker of God’s wisdom and truth, a human owl. 

On the Earth owls represent symbols of wisdom,
But there are two types of these birds.
In the early stages of your earthly education you are like 
One of those who can only fly and hunt at night,
Because their eyesight is very poor in daylight. 
However, as you proceed on your evolutionary pathway 
That in the end takes you back into
The conscious awareness of your true nature and
Your oneness with God and all life, 
You become ever more evolved and gradually grow into
A likeness of the second type of owl, who can see
Equally well by day and night. 
Because you are constantly learning something from your experiences,
You are growing wiser all the time and eventually 
There comes the moment when you discover that now you can
Find what you are looking for in the darkness of the Earth,
As well as on the other side of the veil of consciousness 
That in the past separated your two worlds for you
And which, for you, is now disappearing. 

For as long as you remained trapped in the initial darkness 
Of the dungeon of the ignorance of an earthly existence,
And remained ensnared by the belief that this state 
Was your only reality and that this was all there is to life,
You could not see beyond the end  of your nose 
And it was impossible for you to perceive
The vast horizons of the higher and highest dimensions of life. 
For as long as you stayed on that evolutionary level,
You found it hard to grasp and unveil
The mysteries of life and death, darkness and light.

To enable you to understand the spirit of death, 
The Divine spark in you first had to awaken,
So that your heart could open wide unto all other aspects of life,
Until finally you grasped that in truth
Life and death are one, 
The same as a river and the sea, 
Into which it pours itself, are one.

Your Creator deeply and permanently imprinted
The silent knowledge of the higher and highest aspects 
Of life, your true home, into the memories of your soul.
From there they continue to surface in your hopes, dreams and 
Highest aspirations, to light you the way home.
And like a seed that is waiting beneath the snow 
For the arrival of spring, your soul has always continued to hope,
Waiting and dreaming of its return into that existence.
Trust these dreams, they are the key that 
In due course will unlock the gates of Eternity for you.

Your fear of death can be likened to the trembling of a shepherd,
Who stands before his King, waiting that he should lay 
His hand upon him in honour.
Is the shepherd not joyful beneath his trembling, 
Although he knows that he will soon be wearing his King’s mark?
But even so, before the event he is more mindful of his trembling 
Than of the gift that awaits him.
And what is ceasing to breathe the air of the Earth,
But the freeing of your soul from this planet’s restless emotional tides, 
So that it may rise, expand and seek God unencumbered
By a physical body and the concerns of Earth life?

Only when you drink from the river of the silence of
The world of light, your soul truly sings.
And only when you reach the top of the spiritual mountain
You really start to climb.
And only when your physical body has been returned 
To the Earth, to which it belongs, 
Will you once more know for sure 
What your role in the great dance of life has been all along,
As one of God’s beloved children of the Earth.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Amnesiac (Jun 9, 2020)

Aging is tough, but the alternative is pretty grim.


----------



## Neetu (Jun 9, 2020)

I don’t mind getting older. How long would we want to live if we could choose? The world keeps turning in the same old direction in circles that repeat and repeat and repeat....


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 10, 2020)

Neetu said:


> The world keeps turning in the same old direction in circles that repeat and repeat and repeat....



I see it more like a pendulum swinging in two dimensions, side to side and back and forth, that describes a whole series of overlapping ellipses, identical in some ways, but also overlapping and unique.

As the gnome says in post 104, being old is not worth worrying about, it won't last long.


----------



## dither (Jun 10, 2020)

Amnesiac said:


> Aging is tough, but the alternative is pretty grim.



I'd prefer that alternative but nothing comes easy.


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 10, 2020)

Amnesiac said:


> Aging is tough, but the alternative is pretty grim.



And what do you think is the alternative? Leaving our physical body behind and moving on into the world of spirit? I believe that is humankind's true home, from which every one of - without exception - re-emerges at the beginning of each new lifetime and return to at its end. What's grim about that?


----------



## Neetu (Jun 10, 2020)

Olly, either way, whether a circle or a pendulum, there's very little that changes over the expanse of time. We're witnessing the same things our ancestors did and they thought they could change the world, change how we think, move forward from ignorance and folly, but here we are, repeating the same old crap. 

True, the gnome is right. Old age doesn't last. Thank goodness! Neither would I care for youth to last. It becomes tiresome. 


Olly Buckle said:


> I see it more like a pendulum swinging in two dimensions, side to side and back and forth, that describes a whole series of overlapping ellipses, identical in some ways, but also overlapping and unique.
> 
> As the gnome says in post 104, being old is not worth worrying about, it won't last long.


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 10, 2020)

*You Are Born Into Flesh
*
_*




*_
​ The following is the essences of   several White Eagle teachings. From ‘The Lightbringer’: ‘You are born   into flesh, but in truth you are a spirit and soul who is spending time   in earthly life so that your spirit may quicken and grow and once again   become conscious of its Divine inheritance. You are by no means  limited  by your present existence, although to this day millions of  people still  believe that when their physical body dies, their whole  being dies and  that’s the end of them. What a surprise they will have  when they see  their physical body lying inert and dead, and they are  still consciously  living, in spite of the fact that they have no power  to get the earthly  body they left behind moving again. This is how your  spirit and soul  are set free and return into the world of spirit, your  true home which  is part of the Earth plane.

From ‘Memories of Reincarnation – White Eagle’s Work in the Present   Day’: ‘Love is the Universal law of life and God’s will is that you   learn how to love wisely, all people and everything else that shares   your life with you. This you do by constantly sending out goodwill and   light to all. We, your guides in the world of spirit, are working, for a   long time unknown to you, on human minds and hearts. The years have   been speeding by and we are glad to tell you that humankind has passed   the darkest stages of its evolutionary journey. 

‘Ever more of you are presently awakening to the inner light of the   Christ that is waiting to teach each one of  you how to become a   perfected son/daughter of God and the human race. As you overcome the   desires and passions of your lower animal self, you make room for the   living God within you, the Christ Spirit, to manifest in you and your   life. The growth of this part of you  is our Divine heritage and   constant progress in spiritual evolution is your destiny. What you begin   today you will continue tomorrow. And in the world of spirit or light   you will still be working to guide, inspire and bless humankind, in the   same way as many of you are doing, now.’

‘The mystery and the miracle of life is continually making itself known   and manifests itself through all your experiences. But those of death   reveal themselves when you re-enter into world of spirit and with it   regain the conscious awareness that life is eternal. As the spirit and   soul withdraw from earthly life they escape into the freedom of their   true home, where they are free to explore other levels of existence. Why   do you grieve when your loved one has entered into such a much fuller   and richer life? Or are you weeping because you are feeling lonely?   There is no need for shedding tears over souls who have gone onward to a   greater happiness than the Earth plane can offer.’

From ‘Illumination’ first published 1937: ‘Death is a mystery only   because you do not understand. As a child is received into earthly life   with love and rejoicing, can you imagine with how much more joy  returned  souls are welcomed to the spirit world? Could you but  understand, you  would rejoice with them and pray: ‘God, I thank You  that my loved one  has entered into the fuller and richer life of the  spirit.’

‘Would you chain your loved ones down, keep them in some dark cell of   age and pain, just because you love them so dearly? Would that be the   voice of love? Rather than doing that a truly loving heart cries:   ‘Beloved, I raise myself with you into the light. Enter and be joyful   there, for in due course I shall be joining you.’ 

From the Lodge Calendar February 2008: ‘Words can be cheap and may fall   as dead ash in the end. Yet, if you base your life on God-action in   thought, word and deed, you are acting as a conscious being in the vast   world of light where the only genuine and lasting happiness and   perfection can be found. Therefore, walk the narrow path of doing what   your inner guidance tells you is right. Never forget that you are not   walking alone and that your Guardian Angel is helping you in all your   endeavours. Whenever you are ready to know more about yourself, God and   the world you are living in, it will show you the way.’
 _
* * *
_
​


----------



## dither (Jun 10, 2020)

Neetu said:


> Old age doesn't last. Thank goodness! Neither would I care for youth to last. It becomes tiresome.



I won't disagree with that.


----------



## River Rose (Jun 10, 2020)

Aquarius said:


> And what do you think is the alternative? Leaving our physical body behind and moving on into the world of spirit? I believe that is humankind's true home, from which every one of - without exception - re-emerges at the beginning of each new lifetime and return to at its end. What's grim about that?



I am a soul exchange. So I was woken up w/o my permission to enter back into this world. I know this and have struggled with an anger surrounding this most of my life. I have hurt myself because I do not know what to do with my homesickness from the place I came from. You wouldn’t know it if one didn’t really know me. My soul is fatigued. From being awoken to do a job here. I look very forward to returning “home”. I do not plan on returning to this planet. Yet I know and see love and kindness,,this planet is a wasteland to me. I know I have a lot of forgiving to do from past lives and I work on that. I will be walking the camino to give my soul a flush out. It’s my guarantee to not return here.


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 10, 2020)

River Rose said:


> I am a soul exchange. So I was woken up w/o my permission to enter back into this world. I know this and have struggled with an anger surrounding this most of my life. I have hurt myself because I do not know what to do with my homesickness from the place I came from. You wouldn’t know it if one didn’t really know me. My soul is fatigued. From being awoken to do a job here. I look very forward to returning “home”. I do not plan on returning to this planet. Yet I know and see love and kindness,,this planet is a wasteland to me. I know I have a lot of forgiving to do from past lives and I work on that. I will be walking the camino to give my soul a flush out. It’s my guarantee to not return here.



_* Homesickness Of The Soul
*_
​ _*




*_
​ The  light of the Christ Star is now   breaking ever more forcefully through  the mists of consciousness that   for so long have clouded the vision of  God’s children of the Earth.   Pouring its blessings into the heart and  soul of all humankind, it also   heals all other lifeforms it touches.  The Christ light is an integral   part of every human soul that at  present brings its message of  renewal  of hope, faith and trust for us  and our world. When we worship  this  light, it shines in us and  beautifies everything we come into  contact  with. We can call upon it  when we feel down and weary, asking  for its  Divine strength to flood  our whole being until every bit of  our deepest  and darkest fears and  anxieties have been dissolved.

Keeping our inner vision firmly focussed on the Christ Star maintains    the constant conscious contact with our Highest or God Self, the living    Christ within. This, our eternal and immortal self, has been waiting   for  a long time to guide and protect every one of our words, thoughts   and  actions, so that the blessings of the Heavenly life can pour into   us and  our world. To attune our own superconscious faculties to the   Universal  ones, our conscious mind has to be trained in the art of   thinking  positive, constructive and loving thoughts only. The more we practise this the easier our    subconscious adjusts itself to our new ways of thinking and behaving.    The conscious effort to conduct all relationships in a spirit of  total   and unconditional acceptance, tolerance and love, unfolds human  heart   chakras like roses whose loving emanations flow like a scent  into the   consciousness of our whole race and world. By constantly  striving to   live in harmony with God and all life in every thought,  word and action,   slowly but surely our subconscious mind unites itself  with the   superconscious mind of the Highest and becomes one with it.

Deeply imprinted in the very core of their being all human souls carry    the memory of their true home and the state of oneness with God. Deep    down we all remember God’s true nature and our relationship with our    Father/Mother Creator. The Garden of Eden is a symbol of this state of    oneness and the perfect and beautiful world where everything lives    together peacefully and harmoniously from which our descent into    physicality once began. The Universal laws ensure that one fine day we    shall return to it. And whenever the going gets tough on the Earth    plane, our soul reminds us of the existence of this perfect world and    starts yearning and craving for it. The memory of this world is every soul’s    most precious possession. It is the beacon of light – light   spiritually  means knowledge – that guides us back into the conscious   reunion with  our true parents. This can only happen at the end of a   vast evolutionary  cycle that takes all souls time and again round the   zodiac. This  enables us to take part in the lessons of each sign and   house until we  have fully understood each one. In this process our soul   steadily  matures until it reaches the point when our Highest Self,     with all its  might, pulls us back into our source’s loving embrace. 

If you are familiar with ‘War And Peace Among Nations’,    you will know that I was born in Germany, where I spent the first    twenty-eight years of my life. In 1965 I got married and moved to the    United Kingdom. It took me twenty-five years, believe it or not, to    completely overcome my homesickness for the old country and make my    peace with my adopted one by taking British nationality. When it comes    to discussing homesickness, I must be among its world champions. The    English language appropriately calls this longing for home and the past a    sickness. For me it was like a debilitating illness that was trying  to   eat me up alive, without me having any idea of what the cause of my    troubles was. All I knew was that I could not settle because  something   was gnawing away at me like a cancer. 

With hindsight it is easy to see that such a destructively strong    longing could never have been for my mother, early home and country of    my present lifetime. When I discovered that they could no longer offer    me anything, it still took me a long time until it finally dawned on  me   that in truth my longing was of quite a different kind. It made no    difference that my new home in many ways was a big improvement on what  I   had left behind. My wishes for a home and a family of my own had  been   fulfilled, but in spite of this it took many years before I  finally   recognised the true nature of my yearning. It was the  homesickness every   human soul carries within for its true home and its  true parents who   can never be found in the world around us because  they dwell on the   highest and innermost level of life. 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 11, 2020)

*Going Home

**




*
​I believe that whenever the moment of   someone’s leaving the Earth plane has come, no matter under what   circumstances, it is always at the right moment. Naturally, this   includes us and our loves ones. Only when the purpose of our lifetime   has been fulfilled are we called back home. It makes no difference at   what age and in what manner this event takes place. To talk about   anyone’s earthly death as ‘untimely’, to my mind is unseemly because it   means doubting the infinite wisdom and love of our Creator. 

The Great Spirit, the Father/Mother of all life, is the ultimate   authority over everything in the whole of Creation and the only one who   has any true power – nothing is beyond or outside of Its will.   Therefore, no soul’s departure from earthly life ever takes place   without the consent of the Highest. This applies to any kind of death,   including suicide. 

How aware are you that those who are   shedding their outer shell and   vehicle for this lifetime, their physical   bodies, are not really   dying? In truth, they are merely moving into   another dimension and   onto a different level of life. They are now in   another mansion, if   you like. Not for nothing has it been said that our   Father’s house –   the great house of all life – has many mansions that   consist of many   layers and levels of life.

Whenever one of our loved ones has     returned into the spirit world, there is no need to think of it as a     place somewhere ‘out there’, because this world is an integral, though     invisible part of the world we presently inhabit. That is why, by     rights, there is no need ever to talk of those who have returned to it,     as if they had gone away; they most certainly have not. This earthly     life is our temporary home; it is a school and we are all here  together    to learn and grow from our own experiences. Everything that  ever   happens  in anybody’s life, invariably can teach us something.  More of   this  theme later.

As music always gives me a great deal of     comfort, especially when it is accompanied by words that really speak    to  my heart, I would like to share the following with you in the  hope   that  it may do the same for you:

Going home, going home.
We’re all going home.
Quiet like, some still day, 
That’s how everybody goes home
Into the spirit world.

It’s not far, just close by, 
Through an open door.
Work all done, cares laid by,
Pain and fear no more.

Mother’s there, expecting us,
Father’s waiting too.
Angels and helpers gathered
With the friends we know.

Morning Star lights the way,
Earth-bound sorrows done.
Shadows gone, break of day, 
Real life’s just begun.

There’s no break, there’s no end ,
Just a moving on.
Wide awake, with a smile,
Going on and on.

I’m just going home!
And although I’ve gone before you, 
I did not do so alone and neither will you,
When your time for following me has come.
God and the Angels are always with us
And wherever our road may still have to take us,
We shall be safe, for they never leave us.
Life in all Eternity rests in the loving embrace
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life.

William Arms Fisher
Edited by Aquarius
Sung to the well known tune from 
Dvorak’s ‘New World Symphony’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Going Home’


* * *
​


----------

